# Instinctual Variant Test (Final Version)



## Swordsman of Mana

answer each question on a scale from 0 (that's not me at all) to 5 (that's TOTALLY me!) and put your scores over 50 for each section.

*Disclaimer:* like any forced choice questionnaire, your results in no way guarantee accuracy. the purpose of this test is to provide a starting point to determining your variants as well as a basic idea of what each of the instinctual variants is actually about (because there is tremendous misinformation about each of them out there). if you are new to instinctual variants and just taking this test for the first time, I recommend taking it again some time in the future once you have a better grasp of the theory and greater self awareness. 




> *Social*
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.





> *Self Preservation*
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is
> 3) I am very health conscious
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends





> *Sexual*
> 1) I have an addictive personality
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not


special thanks to​ @Boss
@kaleidoscope
@Dark Romantic
@Paradigm
@Spades
@sodden
and everyone else for your collaboration and input (if you feel you contributed significantly and feel I should have mentioned you, let me know and I'll have the OP edited)

Edit: special thanks to @Ice Ghost for pointing out that the Social section had too many questions


----------



## Kito

-deep breath- Here we go.



> *Social*
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*
> 2) I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2*
> 3) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *2*
> 4) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*
> 5) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *2*
> 6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. *3*
> 7) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant *2 *
> 8) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *1*
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *2*
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *1*





> *Self Preservation*
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *4*
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3*
> 3) I am very health conscious *3*
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *3*
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *5*
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *3*
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *5*
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*





> *Sexual*
> 1) I have an addictive personality *5*
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *4 *
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *2*
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *2*
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *1*
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *5*
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *3*
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*


SO: 24
SP: 38
SX: 31

How 'bout it SOM? xD


----------



## Herp

Should these answers be answered in this thread or should they complement the questionnaires?

Edit: Well, then.



> Social
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring*. (3)*
> 2) I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *(5)*
> 3) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *(5)*
> 4) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *(5)*
> 5) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *(2)*
> 6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. *(4)*
> 7) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *(5)*
> 8) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *(2)*
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *(3)*
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *(5)*
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.*(5)*





> Self Preservation
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *(3)*
> 2) When I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *(3)*
> 3) I am very health conscious *(4)*
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *(5)*
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *(5)*
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *(1)*
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *(5)*
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *(5)*
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *(4)*
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends*(4)*





> Sexual
> 1) I have an addictive personality *(1)*
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *(3)*
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *(0)*
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *(0)*
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *(3)*
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *(5)*
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *(4)*
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *(2)*
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *(3)*
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. *(1)*


SO: 44
SP: 39
SX: 22

Well, that's it.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Uhm, lets see...



> *Social*
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *4*
> 2) I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *1*
> 3) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *2*
> 4) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *2*
> 5) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *1*
> 6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. *2*
> 7) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *3*
> 8) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1*
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *0*
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *0*
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *​2*





> *Self Preservation
> *1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *5*
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3 (It's been a while since I've been to a party, though.)*
> 3) I am very health conscious *2*
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *4*
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *3*
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *5*
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *3*
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *1*
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*





> *Sexual
> *1) I have an addictive personality *3*
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *2*
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *1*
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *3*
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *3 (Honestly I'm not sure though.)*
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *2*
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *0*
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *1*
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *​0 (Not that I've noticed, anyway.)*


SO: 18
SP: 31
SX: 18

Well then.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Good to see this project is still ongoing! I had:

SO: 41
SP: 31
SX: 30


----------



## The Wanderering ______

I did mine in Percentages.

So = 36.47%
Sp = 18.82%
Sx = 44.71%


----------



## The Wanderering ______

@*Swordsman of Mana*

What were your results?


----------



## Entropic

SO: 10
SP: 19
SX: 37

I think question 7 for SP should be rephrased or another example should be used. It ties too much with my enneagram core of needing to know things in advance due to the way avarice operates. 

I also think some of the SX questions should be re-phrased too, as they focus too much on id-drive, question 2 for example. I understand what it says and in such a sense I relate, but for me clearly, SX isn't so much about doing things in excess as much as it is an extreme focus on one thing. For me SX is more a compulsive need to share ideas and knowledge with other people so I think the essence of SX could still be captured but be more reflective of how non-id types view SX, too. 

For example, "When I tend to invest into something or decide to do something, I really put all my heart and energy into it."

By phrasing it this way, you still capture the basic nature of it, that is, the extreme energy and focus investment, but it loses the excess-focus that I think is something 8s or 7s in particular might relate to. It's not necessarily about doing many things; it's about feeling or investing into something very passionately. Using words such as "excess" implies some kind of quantitive quality, e.g. I like to drink excessively which implies that the person likes to have a lot of drinks or go on binges. I think you can for example still enjoy *ONE* drink but really enjoy that one drink in an SX manner.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

The Wanderering ______ said:


> @*Swordsman of Mana*
> What were your results?


Sx: 43/50
Sp: 38/50
So: 8/50


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Are you aware that the Social section has 11 questions instead of 10?


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Anyway, I scored 32 on the Sexual section and tied for 28 on the Social and Self-Pres sections.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Ice Ghost said:


> Are you aware that the Social section has 11 questions instead of 10?


shiiiiiit
I combined question 2 and 6. thanx for letting me know :laughing:


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Swordsman of Mana said:


> shiiiiiit
> I combined question 2 and 6. thanx for letting me know :laughing:


Ok with the fixed section it's as follows:

Social: 23
Self-Pres: 28
Sexual: 32


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

*sigh*

_*Social**
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.

5

2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.

3

3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.

4

4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.

5

5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.
5

6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.

5

7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.

5

8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.

5

9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.

4

10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.

*shudders*.... 4
*
_

_
*Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)

5

2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is

5

3) I am very health conscious

4

4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me

1

5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly

4

6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money

4

7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.

5

8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.

0

9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes

3

10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends

4
*
_

_
*Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality

4

2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"

2

3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)

3

4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person

3

5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be

5

6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility

4

7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful

5

8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead

5

9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life

3

10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not

1
*
_

SO: 45/50
SP: 35/50
SX: 35/50

SP and SX tie... No surprise there. xD


----------



## LaTortugaChina

Social


1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.*2*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.*4*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.*0*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.*0*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.*1*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.*2*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.*1*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.*0*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.*1*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.*5
15/50*

Self Preservation

1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)*4*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *4*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money*5*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *1*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.*2*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *2*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4*
*30 / 50*

Sexual


1) I have an addictive personality *2*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *0*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *4*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *4*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *1*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *2*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *0*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *0
21 / 50

*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kamishi said:


> I think question 7 for SP should be rephrased or another example should be used. It ties too much with my enneagram core of needing to know things in advance due to the way avarice operates.


in my opinion, there are more things that tie into how powerful instinctual variants are than just your stacking. for instance, I think 5 by it's nature is connected with self preservation, even in the case of Sp last 5s (by contrast, a type like, say, 3w2 would be more naturally connected to the Social Instinct, regardless of variant stacking)



> I also think some of the SX questions should be re-phrased too, as they focus too much on id-drive, question 2 for example. I understand what it says and in such a sense I relate, but for me clearly, SX isn't so much about doing things in excess as much as it is an extreme focus on one thing. For me SX is more a compulsive need to share ideas and knowledge with other people so I think the essence of SX could still be captured but be more reflective of how non-id types view SX, too.


once again, in my opinion, the Sx instinct is very Id driven (even in you. I notice a fiery, Id sort of energy in you that just isn't there in other 5s)
that said, you have a point. I will think about it.



> For example, "When I tend to invest into something or decide to do something, I really put all my heart and energy into it."


eh, the way this is phrased, a lot of passionate Sp/So's and So/Sp's would score 5/5 on it (my Sx last parents certainly would, as well as pretty most Sx last NFs I've encountered)




> By phrasing it this way, you still capture the basic nature of it, that is, the extreme energy and focus investment, but it loses the excess-focus that I think is something 8s or 7s in particular might relate to.


Sx types of all Enneagram types are excessive, just not necessarily in a hedonistic manner. excess has many forms. many of my most blatant obsessions lack a physical component to them at all.



> It's not necessarily about doing many things; it's about feeling or investing into something very passionately. Using words such as "excess" implies some kind of quantitive quality,


you have a point here



> e.g. I like to drink excessively which implies that the person likes to have a lot of drinks or go on binges. I think you can for example still enjoy *ONE* drink but really enjoy that one drink in an SX manner.


it's true but, typically, the Sx dom is going to want more when they're finished (not necessary that they're going to decide to get wasted, but they typically want to draw out an Sx-ish experience for as long as possible)


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Swordsman of Mana said:


> in my opinion, the Sx instinct is very Id driven


Indeed. 

Honestly I like this test. It gave me some much needed clarity. I was on the fence over whether I was Sx/So or Sx/Sp ,but uh whether the test is accurate or not the results are Pretty Clear Cut.


----------



## DomNapoleon

> *Social*
> 
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.* (4)*
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.* (5)*
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.* (3)*
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.* (5)*
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.*(5)*
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.* (5)*
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.* (4)*
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.* (3)*
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.* (5)*
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *(5)
> *
> 
> *Self Preservation*
> 
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)* (4)*
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *(1)*
> 3) I am very health conscious *(4)*
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *(3)*
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *(5)*
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money* (3)*
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *(5)*
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.* (5)*
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *(5)*
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends * (4)*
> 
> *
> Sexual*
> 
> 1) I have an addictive personality *(4)*
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *(5)*
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *(3)*
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *(5)*
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *(5 - unfortunately lol)*
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *(5)*
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *(4)*
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *(1)*
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *(5)*
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *(3)
> *



Remade it, and tried to be the most honest possible. 
Social: 44
Self-preservation: 39
Sexual: 40 
The 3 instincts with pretty high scores... Am I so that healthy? :blushed:


----------



## Entropic

Swordsman of Mana said:


> in my opinion, there are more things that tie into how powerful instinctual variants are than just your stacking. for instance, I think 5 by it's nature is connected with self preservation, even in the case of Sp last 5s (by contrast, a type like, say, 3w2 would be more naturally connected to the Social Instinct, regardless of variant stacking)


Well, it depends on how we understand and define SP, no?


> once again, in my opinion, the Sx instinct is very Id driven (even in you. I notice a fiery, Id sort of energy in you that just isn't there in other 5s)
> that said, you have a point. I will think about it.


Yes, but remember I also got a strong 8 fix. It might be different for a 5 core that lacks 8 or any other id type in their tritype.


> eh, the way this is phrased, a lot of passionate Sp/So's and So/Sp's would score 5/5 on it (my Sx last parents certainly would, as well as pretty most Sx last NFs I've encountered)


Well, then there must be a middle-road to separate the two.


> Sx types of all Enneagram types are excessive, just not necessarily in a hedonistic manner. excess has many forms. many of my most blatant obsessions lack a physical component to them at all.


Then perhaps define what excess is meant in a more precise sense so people don't confuse it with say, hedonism. 


> it's true but, typically, the Sx dom is going to want more when they're finished (not necessary that they're going to decide to get wasted, but they typically want to draw out an Sx-ish experience for as long as possible)


Well yes, just pointing out how I think an ego type might experience sx somewhat differently to an id type.


----------



## kaleidoscope

My results:

*Social:* 10/50
*Self pres:* 30/50
*Sexual:* 49/50

:crazy:

Yet I supposedly vibe like an Sx/So. Go figure..


----------



## Arya

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 3
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 5
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 1
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 5
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 5
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 5
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 3
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 3
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 1
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.4
35/50
 *Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 4
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 3
3) I am very health conscious 3
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 4
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 5
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 5
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 1
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 1
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 4
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 3
33/50



*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality 2
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 1
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 5
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 5
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 5
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 5
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 5
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 5
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 5
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 1
39/50




Well that doesn't surprise me. I have a hard time discerning what I am, because I don't feel all that bad at any of the instincts. I also doubt that most people would agree with how extreme I rated a lot of the SX statements. That's because I go with my second instinct around other people more often. No use scaring everyone away.......


----------



## Aquarian

My results were pretty extreme

so: 45
sp: 39
sx: 3

whatever that means.


----------



## Chascoda

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *4*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *4*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *2*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *3*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *2*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *2*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *5* 

*27*


*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *4*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*
3) I am very health conscious *4*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *5*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *4*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *4*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *2*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *3*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5* 

*27*


*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *2*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *2*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *3*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *4*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *5*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *4*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *3

38

EDIT:

*Forgot to post my totals!
so 27/sp 27/sx 38


----------



## J Squirrel

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3* (only because of the last 4 words).
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4* (3 fix?)
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *4*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *4*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *2*? This question is kind of all over the place.
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway). *4*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is. *4 *(and the exits).
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me. *5*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly. *4*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money. *4*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *5*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes. *4*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends. *5*

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality. *5*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all." *5*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly). *5*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person. *27*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be. *4*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility. *5*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful. *3*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead. *5*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life. *5*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. *3* (introvert, so more often love me, need something done or don't realize I'm there).

SO: 32/50
SP: 42/50
SX: 45/50


----------



## rajAs

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 4
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 4
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 2
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 1
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 3
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 5
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 2
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 2
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 5
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 4



Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 5
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 5
3) I am very health conscious 3
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 4
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 5
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 5
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 4
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 5
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 3
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 5



Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality 1
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 2
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 2
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 5
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 4
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 2
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 1
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 3
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 2
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 1



*So: 31
Sp: 44
Sx: 23*

Yes, it works. I actually am Sp/So with Sx not such blind spot.

Good job guys! Very useful test!


----------



## StaceofBass

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *4*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4* 
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *3*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *3*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *3*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway). *3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is. *2 *(just where the food is...introvert at a party...)
3) I am very health conscious *4*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me. *4*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly. *4*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money. *3*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *3*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *5*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes. *3*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends. *3*

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality. *5*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all." *5*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly). *5*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person. *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be. *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility. *5*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful. *3*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead. *5*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life. *5*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. *4*

SO: 33/50
SP: 34/50
SX: 48/50

The results are actually very reminiscent of many instinctual tests I've taken...off the charts SX...with SP and SO _very_ close to each other and trailing behind quite a bit.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 4
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 4
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 3
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 3
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 3
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 4
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 5
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 3
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 4
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 3




*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 4
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 4
3) I am very health conscious 4
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 5
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 3
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 4
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 3
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 3
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 3
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 3 



*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality 0
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 0
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 0
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 2
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 1
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 1
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 1
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 3
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 1
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 0

Social: 36
Self Preservation: 36
Sexual: 9

The previous so/sp/sx test (similarminds.com) that I filled out resulted in so-56%, sp-53% & sx-39%


----------



## jdbullet23

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 3
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 4
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 1
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 2
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 2
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 4
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 0
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 0
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 1
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 1


Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 5
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is. 5
3) I am very health conscious 3
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 5
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 5
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 2
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 3
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 0
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 2
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 5


Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality 5
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 3
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 2
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 5
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 5
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 5
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 4
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 4
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 5
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 4

Social: 18/50
Self-preservation: 35/50
Sexual: 43/50


----------



## Father of Dragons

Thought I might try actually tallying this up...

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *4*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *4*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *5*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *5*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *5*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *3*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *2*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *1*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*



Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *5*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *4*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *1*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *2*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *5*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *3*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*



Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality *5*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *5*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *5*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *4*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *5*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *4
*
Social: 36
SP: 34
SX: 43

Nice, seems to fit my observations. Social would be very close though, except for I can't relate to social Q #9 at all. The only thing I could remotely relate to it would be my interest in Che when I was in high school... Nowadays I am really ambivalent (apathetic?) about society in general. It's just so big that I can't even begin to imagine making any significant impact, so why bother even worrying about it? That's just my take on it, though.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Swordsman of Mana said:


> answer each question on a scale from 0 (that's not me at all) to 5 (that's TOTALLY me!) and put your scores over 50 for each section.
> 
> *Disclaimer:* like any forced choice questionnaire, your results in no way guarantee accuracy. the purpose of this test is to provide a starting point to determining your variants as well as a basic idea of what each of the instinctual variants is actually about (because there is tremendous misinformation about each of them out there). if you are new to instinctual variants and just taking this test for the first time, I recommend taking it again some time in the future once you have a better grasp of the theory and greater self awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special thanks to​ @_Boss_
> @_kaleidoscope_
> @_Dark Romantic_
> @_Paradigm_
> @_Spades_
> @_sodden_
> and everyone else for your collaboration and input (if you feel you contributed significantly and feel I should have mentioned you, let me know and I'll have the OP edited)
> 
> Edit: special thanks to @_Ice Ghost_ for pointing out that the Social section had too many questions


So I decided to take this again and I got interesting results.

Sexual: 32/50
Social: 30/50
Self-Preservation: 29/50

Hmmmmm.... O_O


----------



## Kabosu

So: 32
Sp: 33
Sx: 30

Situational, but despite my signature, the ranking is probably right. I actually identity more with 6 sp/so descriptions.


----------



## .17485

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *1*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *5*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *2*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *1*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *3*

*25/50*

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) * 3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*
3) I am very health conscious* 2*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *4*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *2*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *3*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *3*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *1*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *1*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4*

*25/50 *

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality *2*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *5*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *2*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *3*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *3*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *2*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*

*30/50*

*Sexual* 30/50

*Self Preservation* 25/50

*Social* 25/50 

Self Preservation and Social are tied. That's interesting. My dominant instinctual variant is sexual I think.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 3
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 4
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 4
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 3
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 3
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 4
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 3
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 1
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 3
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 3

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway). 3
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is. 2
3) I am very health conscious. 2
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me. 2
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly. 3
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money. 1
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 3
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 2
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes. 4
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends. 2


*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality. 5
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all". 4
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly). 4
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person. 4.
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be. 3
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility. 4
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful. 4
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead. 4
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life. 5
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. 4

*Sx- 39
So- 28
Sp- 22*


----------



## Bea

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *4*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *3*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *5*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *5*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *2*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *4*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*
So: 36/50

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *5*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *2*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *4*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *3*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *4*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *2*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4*
Sp: 33/50

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *4*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *1*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *2*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *2*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *1*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *1*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *1*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *1*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *1*
Sx: 18/50


----------



## Jewl

How did I not notice this until now? This is cool stuff, @_Swordsman of Mana_. ^_^

*Social: 
*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 

Yeah, for the most part me. *4.*

2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *5. *

3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. Ehh.... *2. *It's not important. It's nice, just not necessary. 

4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. Not really all that much. I like talking about it, I suppose, and listening to what other people think. Maybe *3*. 

5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 

I can see myself there. *4*. 

6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 

Yes, 100%. *5*. 

7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 

What does this mean, exactly? I don't think I do this, either way. I don't tend to get super involved with one group. *2.
*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 

Haha, no, not usually. *1. 
*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 

Not really...* 1. 
*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. Yeah. I agree with this completely. *5. 

*So = 32/50.

*Self Preservation
*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway). 

I would say yeah, I do tend to be. *4. *

2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is. 

This is so true of me. ^^ When I go to shopping malls with my sister and mother, they're all into the clothes. I just go with them. Every person close to me knows I only tag along because a) they're family/friends and I like spending time with them and b) I know I'll get coffee and food and perhaps there will even be a book shop or music store which is much more appealing. *5. *

3) I am very health conscious. 

I like to make sure I keep healthy, if that's what you mean. But I'm not necessarily paranoid or overly conscious. I also pay attention to the health of my friends and family.* 5. 
*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me. 

I just like to make sure that I'll have enough to get by, if that's what you mean. Clothes on my back, a roof over my head, and good relationships with those close and important to me. Yes, that's important. It's very important. *5. 
* 
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly.

Pretty much. It's more that I notice it quickly. I don't often say stuff about it to the people around me unless it's something I perceive to be important (like "this is going-to-the-doctor" worthy). *5. 
*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money. 

I guess? I just like having enough money so that I can achieve the necessary things. I notice that if I already am in possession of the necessary stuff, I'll spend the money on little comforts that other people might shake their heads at. I'm also not totally responsible -- unless I see that I have to be. Then I will. *4. 
*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 

Pretty much. XD* 5. 
*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 

Not really... I tend to actually get a bit more paranoid about all the things around me when usually I'm rational about them. Could be inferior Si. *3. 
*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes. 

Well... whenever I'm together with my friends, when a decision must be made, then we make it together and it's always a decision we agree with. We listen to each other's input. Now that I think about it, I think they do tend to listen to me and my other Sp-dom friend. (Incidentally we're also both the oldest ones, so perhaps that's the reasoning behind it.) But I suppose I do this. Whenever a friend of mine makes their own decision, I just respect it as their decision. 

I notice this more with my family. Maybe because I'm more prone to criticize my family, lol. ^_^

There have been times where I've told them, "Hey, if you do this, then this will happen." And they do it anyways, and what I predicted happens. *5. 
*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends. 

This is true. I also hate holding onto things when I'm walking about, especially if they're unnecessary. I like to be free of stuff when I'm with my friends. *5. 

*Sp = 46/50. 

*Sexual
*
1) I have an addictive personality. Yeah right. ^^' *0. *EDIT: Wait, I think I misunderstood this the first time around. I can get addicted to things that I find enjoyable. I just don't know exactly how often that tends to happen. ? I'll give myself *3. *

2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" ... *0.*

3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly). 

*0. *If anything, I'm like the exact opposite. ^^' 

4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person. 

I don't even think I understand this sort of feeling.  *0. *

5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be.

If anything, I'm scared that I'll become too clingy. That I'll overdo things. I tend to give the people I'm closest to lots of space. *0. *

6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility. 

... No? o_o *0. *

7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful. 

Usually I'm wishing the opposite: that I wasn't so careful. *0.* 

8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead. 

Ugh, I can't answer this question well. I've never been in a relationship in the "romantic" sense. I mean, my relationships with those closest to me are extremely important. Without those I'd be dead. But is that different, SOM? I don't know if I've ever experienced "passionate intimacy"... We'll go with *1. *

9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life. 

It's hard for me to even know what my "passions" are in the first place. I have many interests, though. And I love exploring them. Sometimes I can pour myself into them a bit too much, especially when I feel bored. *3. *

10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. 

Haha, no. I'm usually just steadily there. People notice me or they do not. That's all there is to it. *0. 

*Sx = 7/50. Weellll then. 

Tl;dr --> Definitely Sp/So, then? I don't get the Sx instinct. So many questions have to do with seriously intense relationships with people which I definitely have absolutely zero experience in. Well, that and "do you have an intense personality"? Lol no. If it comes to passions (like interests) and just what I invest energy into or just needing some sort of intensity, I'm pretty sure this score would be a bit higher. But I don't know. I'm ignorant. My score is probably pitifully low either way. Hence the whole "blind spot" thing.


----------



## Lunar Light

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 
_I (reluctantly) feel an annoying connection to this, so...*3*_.

2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 
_Easy *5*. _

3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 
_Hate to admit it but *5*_.

4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 
_No. Having an opinion is waaay too much work most of the time...*1*._

5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.
_Yep... *5*.
_
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 
_Completely. *5*._

7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.
_I think I sort of do this? *3*.
_
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.
_I like being aware but it doesn't always happen. *3*._

9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 
_Mmm *3*_?

10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.
_I want to say that I don't believe in this, but the amount of grief this kind of idea has given me throughout my life is pretty ridiculous. *4*._

*37/50*. 

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 
_Sometimes. *2*.
_
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is.
_Uh huh! *5*_.

3) I am very health conscious 
_I try but end up failing so I don't think that really counts... *1*._

4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 
_The first two, eh. Romantic, yes...but as a whole I care much more about emotional security. *2*._

5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly.
_Oh jeez. Not at all! I'm like a complete imbecile when it comes to this haha. I think I notice but I end up ignoring it because my brain's focused elsewhere. Uh, *0*._

6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money
_Yeah, I've always been pretty conservative. Thanks sp-dom ISTJ mother...? *5*._

7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.
_Surprises can be fun, but I can relate to this in several areas so *3*._

8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 
_I don't really pay too much attention in the first place, but sort of. *2*._

9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 
_I'm on top of cause and effect, but...I don't really get the second part. Uh...*2*...?_

10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends.
_Sort of. *3*._

*25/50*

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality 
_Totally. __*5*.

_2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 
_I end up doing things in excess but I don't really have this mentality. *2*._

3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)
_Hmm, I think I can overwhelm people, and people love to comment on my intensity, but it's generally joking and not really serious—so I don't think I'm actually too much as much as people like to imply. *3*.
_
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 
_Uh I totally feel an electric connection with certain people and I love it but at the same time I can be horrendously overwhelmed and end up expressing it terribly...so what happens is I oscillate between seeking the person out on good days and avoiding them like crazy on bad days. *2.* _

5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be
_Definitely. *5*._

6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 
_On-and-off here.__ *3*._

7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead
_I deeply crave the intimacy and actively seek it but I don't particularly feel old or dead. *3*._

9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 
_Mostly. *4*._

10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not
_I often attract a lot of attention but I'm not really one of those types of people you just love or hate...*3*?

_*30/50
*
Yeah this looks about right once I was brutally honest with myself. It can be so tempting to score myself lowly on social though because I don't conventionally agree with most of its aspects and naturally separate myself from groups and whatnot...but I think the questions still did a good job of adding in the "like it or not" sort of deal because that obviously makes a huge difference. 

Haha I scored highest on sx and lowest on so actually when I did this the first time but I didn't factor in a couple of things and also skewed the numbers by answering with how I wish I was/wasn't. Gah. Anyway, cool!


----------



## suicidal_orange

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.* 1*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *2*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *3*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *0*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *4 (worst section) 1 (best section)*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3*
3) I am very health conscious *1*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *3*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *1*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *3*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *3*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *1*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *2*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *2
*
*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *1*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *2*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *3*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *1-4 (something's definitely missing, I hope it finds me)*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *1*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead* 1-4 (relationships are awesome but I'm rarely in one)*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *3*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*

Social = 21-24
Self Pres = 22
Sexual = 20-26

Not sure what to do with the ones with ranges - please see comments.

Strangely evenly spread, and all quite low... am I doing it wrong @Swordsman of Mana?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@suicidal_orange
you didn't do it "wrong", but I would suggest taking the test again when you're in a different mood and seeing if you get more clear results (based on this, you could either be Sx first or Sx last lol)


----------



## suicidal_orange

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_suicidal_orange_
> you didn't do it "wrong", but I would suggest taking the test again when you're in a different mood and seeing if you get more clear results (based on this, you could either be Sx first or Sx last lol)


Thanks, I'm in a pretty normal mood and have taken it before but never posted as it always comes out so close that it isn't definitive. As you say any stacking is possible with these scores!

The diffference between a variant being "unhealthy first" or "ignored last" is one I can't get my head round when I read about them, not to mention interaction with type like "anti-conformist" being Soc or 4 and "missing part" Sx or 4, there are surely others but I'm leaning towards being a 4 at the moment so these are easiest to pick out.


----------



## Flatlander

suicidal_orange said:


> Thanks, I'm in a pretty normal mood and have taken it before but never posted as it always comes out so close that it isn't definitive. As you say any stacking is possible with these scores!
> 
> The diffference between a variant being "unhealthy first" or "ignored last" is one I can't get my head round when I read about them, not to mention interaction with type like "anti-conformist" being Soc or 4 and "missing part" Sx or 4, there are surely others but I'm leaning towards being a 4 at the moment so these are easiest to pick out.


The clearest way to tell what is your dominant vs ignored variant is probably to look at what kind of issues put you in the biggest crisis or give you the most problems, at specific points or as an average across your life. If you haven't been through a relevant crisis, think yourself into a hypothetical crisis situation like a zombie apocalypse and consider how you'd seek protection. Where do you pay the most heed? 

Ignored is probably just that - ignored.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

haven't taken this test in awhile
Social: 7/50 (14%)
Self Preservation: 35/50 (70%)
Sexual: 45/50 (90%)
@Promethea
could you sticky this thread pleez? thanx :kitteh:


----------



## Promethea

sx - 45 (or 9045 if you take into account that i scored 9000 on sx q. # 9)
sp - 41
so - 24

yup.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Promethea said:


> sx - 45 (or 9045 if you take into account that i scored 9000 on sx q. # 9)
> sp - 41
> so - 24
> yup.


thanx! :kitteh:


----------



## SisOfNight

Social: 40
Self-preservation: 23
Sexual: 33
-> I'm Soc/Sx. ✔


----------



## NYEnglishRose

Okay, I'm going to jump off the metaphorical cliff and take the test.*

Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.* 5*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *5*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *5*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *2*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*
10) "No man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.* 5* *Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway). *2*
2) When I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is. *4*
3) I am very health conscious. *2*
4) Financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me. *4*
5) If I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *5*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *2*
7) Predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *3*
8) When I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *2*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes. *3*
10) Physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends. *4*



*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality. *1*
2) "If it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all." *3*
3) People generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly). *3*
4) My energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person.* 5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be. *3*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility. *2*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful. *4*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead. *3*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life. *2*
10) People either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. *1*

Results:

S/o: 39/50
S/p: 31/50
S/x: 27/50


----------



## Sixty Nein

Let's do this shit again. Though I will give out some detail instead of just checking things out with a number. That gives no depth at all.

Social
*1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.*

I honestly only care about being famous as a way of concretely manifesting my will and character onto the world. I do not actually care about affecting people in an emotional way, in essence I just view the consensus as a mirror.

*2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.*

I can read people decently well, but I typically don't care about hurting other's feelings unless they are an emotionally sensitive person. I don't like to trample other's feelings, but I am not mindful of them either.

*3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.*

Exactly. It's like a mirror to me.

*4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.*

I'm ambivalent honestly, the only things that are particularly true is that I get upset over the trampling of rights, and the restrictions of freedom. Whatever the hell those mean to me at the moment though.

*5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.*

Vaguely, I honestly don't know about all of the gossip that goes about, but I do know who holds power and who doesn't. As such, I do not step on the toes on those who are in power unless I am able to do so, or if they seriously piss me off.

*6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.*

I only care about social trends in the moment, I do "update", but I'm not particularly that aware.

*7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.*

Eh...I'm sort of a flake actually, and I break many minor rules and obligations whenever I can.

*8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.*

Occasionally.

*9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.*

Ehh....nah. Again I'm ambivalent with anyone who isn't really right-wing, who I despise immensely. Unless they are libertarians, and true libertarians instead of fakers who hide behind their conservative bullshit behind it.

*10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.*

This is obvious.

Self Preservation
*1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)*

Yes.

*2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is*

It depends on how attached I am to something, but if there is nothing interesting going on yeah.

*3) I am very health conscious*

Hardly, I have unhealthy eating habits.

*4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me*

Extremely important actually.

*5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly*

Nah, I typically forget that my body is even injured in the first place. My mother got all upset at me for not telling her that I burnt my arm trying to pull a meal out of the oven, and my brother got worried because I swallowed my vomit sometimes.

*6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money*

Naaahhhhh

*7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.*

I unno, it just depends on how comfortable I am with it. I am easily overwhelmed, so I do try to have some predictability in my life.

*8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.*

I suppose? Then again in that case I'm always stressed.

*9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes*

This is extremely true, I think people think of me as being really callous whenever I want to address an issue or recognize a truth whenever they would rather have a nice protective layer of pretense to make their feelings unhurt.

*10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends*

Eh...I can be distracted from physical pain if I find something interesting.

Sexual
*1) I have an addictive personality*

Like you wouldn't even believe, what I get addicted to though is very arbitrary though.

*2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"*

Realistically I disagree with this, but I do like to have pleasure over temperance usually.

*3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)*

I suppose??? This is a criticism that I aim at myself, but nobody thinks I'm truly intrusive or anything. They see me as non involved much of the time.

*4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person*

I relate to this, though sometimes I would rather not risk rejection.

*5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be*

Nah...I've been critcized for being too cold in a relationship, though that was only through internet relationships. Probably would be the same way in real ones though.

*6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility*

This is sort of true, whenever I am alone I just find myself doing the same things over, and over again. So I am sort of dependent on someone else to knock me out of my own loop.

*7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful*

This is sort've true, I'm a fairly impulsive person.

*8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead*

I sort of related to this, I try to deny it but "love is a drug" that even effects me.

*9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life*

This is extremely true to me.

*10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not*

Eh....


----------



## Arakkun

> Social
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 1
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 3
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 2
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 1
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 1
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 4
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 0
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 2
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 2
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 2
> Total: 18/50
> 
> Self Preservation
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 4
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 5
> 3) I am very health conscious 5
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 5
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 3
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 2
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 1
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 3
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 5
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 5
> Total:38/50
> 
> Sexual
> 1) I have an addictive personality 2
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 3
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 4
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 3
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 4
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 4
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 4
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 0
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 3
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 2


Total:29/50

Seems Sp > Sx > So


----------



## suicidal_orange

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.* 3*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *1*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *2*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *1*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *3*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *0*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *1*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.*4

* *Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3*
3) I am very health conscious *1*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *3*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *2*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *2*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *0*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *3*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4
*
*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *3*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *3*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *4*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *3*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *1*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*

Social 19
Self Pres 25
Sexual 29


At least I show a preference this time...


----------



## pastabomber

_*Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 4
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 3
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 4
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 5
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 2
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 3
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 2
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 2
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 2
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 5

Total: 32
*
_

_
*Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 3
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 3
3) I am very health conscious 4
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 5
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 5
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 2
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 5
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 5
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 1
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 5

Total: 38
*
_

_
*Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality 5
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 3
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably4(which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 4
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 5
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy o r have to try very hard not to be 4
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 5
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 4
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 3
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 5
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 5

Total; 43
*
_

Probably Sx/Sp now that I really think about it~


----------



## oliviaofneptune

Social
_1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring._ *3*
_2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well._ *5*
_3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me._ *5*
_4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends._ *4*
_5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it._ *2*
_6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant._ *5*
_7) If I gravitate towards group(s)/institution(s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping._ *3*
_8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance._ *2*
_9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration._ *2*
_10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not._ *2*


Self Preservation
_1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)_ *5*
_2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is_ *5*
_3) I am very health conscious_ *5*
_4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me_ *5*
_5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly_ *5*
_6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money_ *4*
_7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better._ *5*
_8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely._ *4*
_9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes_ *1*
_10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends_ *5*


Sexual
_1) I have an addictive personality_ *1*
_2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"_ *1*
_3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)_ *2*
_4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person_ *5*
_5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be_ *5*
_6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility_ *5*
_7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful_ *4*
_8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead_ 5
_9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life_ *3*
_10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not_ *1*

SO: 33/55 = 60%
SP: 44/55 = 80%
SX: 28/55 = 51%


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 5
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 5
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 4
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 5
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 5
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 5
7) If I gravitate towards group(s)/institution(s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 2
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 4
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 4
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 5


Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 3
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 4
3) I am very health conscious 2
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 2
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 3
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 3
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 1
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 3
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 2
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 3


Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality 5
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 4
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 3
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 5
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 5
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 4
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 3
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 4
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 3
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 3

SO: 44/50 
SP: 26/50 
SX: 36/50

Yeah, it's not a good thing to have social anxiety and be so/sx. Makes me feel all empty inside and other such lovely things.


----------



## vendimias

SO: 37
SP: 36
SX: 19

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI Y300-0100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

> *Social*
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *(3)*
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *(3)*
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *(4)*
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *(4)*
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *(4)*
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *(5)*
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *(3)*
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *(2)*
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *(3)*
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *(3)*





> *Self Preservation*
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *(3)*
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *(2)*
> 3) I am very health conscious *(1)*
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *(4)*
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *(3)*
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *(3)*
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *(4)*
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *(2)*
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *(4)*
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *(4)*





> *Sexual*
> 1) I have an addictive personality *(3)*
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *(1)*
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *(0)*
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *(3)*
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *(2)*
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *(1)*
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *(1)*
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *(0)*
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *(2)*
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *(0)*


Social: 34/50
Self-Pres: 28/50
Sexual: 13/50

I'm not sure if I'm that good at ranking myself though. But yeah, sx last is pretty clear.


----------



## BroNerd

Here I go.

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.: 4
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.: 5
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.: 5
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.: 4
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.: 5
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.: 4
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.: 3
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.: 5
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.: 4
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.: 3

[42]


Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway): 3
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is: 3
3) I am very health conscious: 4
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me: 5
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly: 4
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money: 5
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.: 4
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.: 2
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes: 3
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends : 2

[35]

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality: 4
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all": 2
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly): 4
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person: 4
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be: 4
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility: 3
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful: 3
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead: 3
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life: 5
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not: 3

[35]

Social is at #1.
Self-preservation and sexual instincts are tied for second place... I'll have to think things through.


----------



## Straystuff

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *5*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *5*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *5*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *4*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *5*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *5*
7) If I gravitate towards group(s)/institution(s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *4*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *3*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *5*


*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *5*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*
3) I am very health conscious *1*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *5*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *4*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *5*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *5*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *5*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *4*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4*


*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *5*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *2*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *3*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *2*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *2*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *2*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *5*

*SO: 44/50
SP: 40/50
SX: 34/50*

Did I even count these right


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

> *
> Social*
> _1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *(3)*
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *(3)*
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. (*5)*
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *(3)*
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. * (2)*
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *(4)*
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *(2)*
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *(1)*
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *(2)*
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *(4)*_
> 
> 
> 
> *Self Preservation*
> _1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *(5)*
> 2) When I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *(3)*
> 3) I am very health conscious *(3)*
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *(2)*
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *(3)*
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *(3)*
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *(3)*
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *(5)*
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *(5)*
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *(4)*_
> 
> 
> *Sexual*
> _1) I have an addictive personality *(3)*
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *(1)*
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *(1)*
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *(2)*
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *(1)*
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *(2)*
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *(1)*
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *(1)*
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *(3)*
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *(1)*_



So 29/50
Sp 36/50
Sx 16/50

I'm new to Enneagram and variants, but from previous reading I suspected to have so and sp close.


----------



## Seaside

I converted them to percentage by dividing by 50

so: 40%
sp: 58%
sx: 28%


----------



## Lustghost

So: 10/50
sp: 36/50
sx: 34/50


----------



## Eikichi

So : 13
Sp : 28
Sx : 25

So I'm Sp/Sx, but I relate more to Sx than Sp.


----------



## BroNerd

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. - 3
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. - 4
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. - 3
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. - 4
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. - 3
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. - 3
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. - 2
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. - 4
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. - 3
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. - 2




Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) - 4
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is - 4
3) I am very health conscious -4
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me - 5
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly -5
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money - 5
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. - 4
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. - 5
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes - 4
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends - 5



Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality - 4
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" - 4
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) -4
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person - 4
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be - 5
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility - 3
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful - 3
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead - 4
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life - 4
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not - 3

So: 31
Sp: 45
Sx: 38

sp/sx


----------



## Malandro

> Social
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *(3)*
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *(5)*
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *(5)*
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *(5)*
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *(5)*
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *(1)*
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *(2)*
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *(4)*
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *(3)*
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *(2)*





> Self Preservation
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *(3)*
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *(4)*
> 3) I am very health conscious *(3)*
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me* (3)*
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *(4)*
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *(1)*
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *(2)*
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *(2)*
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *(3)*
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *(5)*





> Sexual
> 1) I have an addictive personality *(1)*
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *(2)*
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *(5)*
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *(3)*
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *(2)*
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *(3)*
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *(4)*
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *(4)*
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *(3)*
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *(5)*


Here's me and my post 

So: 35
Sp: 30
Se: 32


----------



## Ardielley

_*Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 3
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 3
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 3
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 3
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 3
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 4
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 2
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 3
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 3
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 2*
_

_
*Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 4
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 2
3) I am very health conscious 4
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 4
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 3
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 4
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 3
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 4
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 3
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 3*
_

_
*Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality 3
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 2
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 2
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 4
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 4
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 4
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 2
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 2
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 4
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 1*
_


*SO: 29/50
SP: 34/50
SX: 28/50

*I figured I was SP-first, but this test hasn't really cleared up for me whether I'm more SO or SX.


----------



## Vianna

Sx - 42
so - 36
sp - 24


----------



## Cassieopeia

Sexual: 45
Self-preservation: 30
Social: 29


----------



## Lord Bullingdon

Right then. Simply because I have an hour to kill:

*Social*
*1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.*
- Except for high philosophical concepts, I do not see myself, generally as being part of something "larger". I do get frustrated with those who can't see the greater good, however.
*3*

*2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.*
- Embarassingly awkward social idiot speaking. Lets give it a ...
*2*

*3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.*
Having noticed the way my mind tools to online communities, I'd have to say this is more important to me than it sounds at first glance.
*4*

*4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.*
- Not _strong_ opinions.
*3*

*5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.*
- To a degree. But like I said, I can be pretty oblivious.
*3*

*6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.*
- I care a lot about the larger world, though I have accepted my status as an outsider unable to ever connect with other human beings ever. It's almost like I have this ideal of a much larger world, sitting at home alone pondering it.
*5*

*7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.*
- Not really.
*2*

*8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.*
- I love current events and the news. My personal hobby.
*5*

*9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.*
- This is not me at all.
*1*

*10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.*
- Well I am an island. But I strongly agree with the principle of interconnection. Please, let's stop destroying ourselves and our planet and blah blah.
*4*

*Self Preservation*
*1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)*
- Pretty much. 
*5*

*2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is*
- Fuck yeah. That's my way of pretending to be normal--stick to the comfy chair near the food and act like I have a medical reason to do so. I need never be deprived. Of course, I don't go to parties often enough for this to be a definitive ruling.
*4*

*3) I am very health conscious*
- Upon recent examination, no.
*1*

*4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me*
- _I_ think it is, but I keep hearing that chorus of well-meaning onlookers chiding me for not getting a higher-paying job, for living on the edge of the civilized world, and for not looking after my things.
*1*

*5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly*
- Hypochondriac checking in.
*5*

*6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money*
- Like 50% - 90%.
*5*

*7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.*
- Maybe when I was younger.
*3*

*8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.*
- Yep. My ability to care about that stuff is the very first to go.
*5*

*9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes*
- God yes. If people would just listen to me, there'd be no problems whatsoever. I should be in Regent of Planet Earth. But no one listens to me.
*5*

*10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends*
- Not at all. I am prone toward ignoring those things.
*1*


*Sexual*
*1) I have an addictive personality*
- Ha ha. No. I can control myself.
*0*

*2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"*
- OK, because this planet doesn't have limited resources or anything. *rolls eyes* I'm very moderate.
*1*

*3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)*
- Oooh, look at me. I'm so intense and amazing. My personality attracts me admirers simply by virtue of the fact that I exist. RAWR.
*0*

*4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person*
- Actually, this is remarkably true of me.
*5*

*5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be*
- Pathetic. I don't make love interests (which is arguably _more_ pathetic, but at least I don't act like this)
*0*

*6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility*
- I am no stranger to longing and lonliness, but the idea of being incomplete without a partner is...sad to me somehow.
*1*

*7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful*
- Don't relate.
*1*

*8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead*
- I've spent an entire life not having relationships, and not only am I getting old, I realize I am not likely to ever close the gap in experience and self-knowledge. Yeah, I feel pretty crap about this.
*3*

*9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life*
- "Indulging my passions"? But due to years of self-neglect, I can be a good sport here:
*3*

*10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not*
- People hate me, but do understand that I sit on the margins of society and watch everyone else. I am dislikeable simply because I'm a loner without social skills (sad but true). (yes, that's humor, although true. I did not write this to start a pity party.) What I'm getting at is, I'm not so vain as to think that I'm detested because I have an attention-getting personality. (read #3)
*2*

You can see I hate the sx instinct.

*FINAL RESULT:
SOC: 32
SP:35
SX: 16*

I am pretty sold on soc/sp, which is basically in line with this questionnaire


----------



## M3RMAID

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*


2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. 
I read people well. *3*

3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*

4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *4*

5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *5*

6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*

7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *3*

8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *5*

9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *2*

10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *2*

= 35

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *2*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *4*
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me.*4*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *4*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *1*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *5*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *5*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *4*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4*
=36

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality *4*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *4*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *4*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *4*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *5*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *5*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *5*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *3*
= 45

SX for me then!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Sx = 45/50
SP = 36/50
So = 16/50

Tis as I thought.


----------



## 0+n*1

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *2*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.* 4*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *5*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *1*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *1*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.* 4* *
SO 28/50

Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *4*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3*
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *4*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *5*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *4*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *3*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *3*
*
SP 35/50

Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *3*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *1*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *1*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *4*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *2*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *3*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *1*

*SX 25/50*


----------



## LucasM

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.*1*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.*2*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.*1*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.*2*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.*2*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.*1*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.*3*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.*2*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.*3*

*so 20/50*

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)*3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is*4*
3) I am very health conscious*2*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me*2*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly*3*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money*4*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.*2*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.*2*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes*2*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends*2*

*sp 26/50*

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality*4*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"*3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)*2*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person*4*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be*3*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility*2*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful*2*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead*0*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life*4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not*2*

*sx 26*

First test.


----------



## knife

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *2*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *1*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *5* (actually more like a 7 IMO)
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. _This one's tricky. I am highly aware of power relationships of others but I can't for the life of me figure out my place in them._ *5-2.5=3.5*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *5*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *3*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. _I definitely identify with the anti-society elements here. I am highly nonconformist -- to a fault._ *4*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *5*

*so 36.5/50* (i.e. 73%)

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *1*
3) I am very health conscious *1*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *2*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *1* (if that, lol)
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *1* (I'd go the the opposite way: spontaneity is important to me)
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *1* (I can't even keep on top of those things when I'm healthy, for crying out loud!)
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *5*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*

*sp 23/50* (i.e. 46%)

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality *5* (or, as Bender Bending Rodríguez would put it, "I do not have an addictive personality!" while smoking an entire cigar in a single puff)
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *5* ("If it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing"? Yep. )
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *5*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *4*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *5* (which is too low by at least a factor of 3)
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *1* (as stated; replace "old" with "dead", however, and this jumps up to *5*)
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *5* (too low by a factor of ten)
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *4*

*sx 40/50 or 44/50* (i.e. 80% or 88%)

Either way, I am clearly sx/so ...


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Social:


1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 0
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 1
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 0
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 3
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 1
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 2
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 0
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 2
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 3
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 1

13/50


Self Preservation


1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 3
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 0
3) I am very health conscious 2
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 1
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 0
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 1
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 4
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 3
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 3
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 2

19/50


Sexual


1) I have an addictive personality 4
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 5
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 4
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 4
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 3
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 3
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). 5
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 2
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 5
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 4


39/50


Pretty sure I'm Sx :wink:


----------



## DiscoGrizzly

Social

1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 1.





2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. 

3.



3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 

4.

4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 

4

5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 

4

6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 

5

7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 

4

8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 

2

9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 

3

10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 

1

= 31



Self Preservation

1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 

3

2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 

3

3) I am very health conscious 

2

4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me.

2

5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 

2

6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 

2

7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 

4

8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 

2

9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 

2

10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 

1

= 21



Sexual

1) I have an addictive personality 

5

2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 

5

3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 

5

4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 

5

5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 

5

6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 

5

7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 

5

8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 

5

9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 

5

10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 

5

= 50

Case in point


----------



## Nirel

_*SO
*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.*0 god no!*_
_2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.*4*_
_3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.*3*_
_4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.*3*_
_5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.*2*_
_6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.*4*_
_7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.*0*_
_8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.*2*_
_9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*_
_10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 3

*so-21*

*SP*

__1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)*2*_
_2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *1*_
_3) I am very health conscious *1*_
_4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *1*_
_5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly* 1*_
_6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *1*_
_7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *2*_
_8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *2*_
_9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *3*_
_10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *3

sp 17

SX

*__1) I have an addictive personality *3*_
_2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *5*_
_3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*_
_4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*_
_5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*_
_6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *5 yes very much.*_
_7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *5*_
_8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *5*_
_9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *5*_
_10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2

sx-43


*I don't know how much of it is accurate but I guess we have a winner lol _


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 3
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 4
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 4
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 3
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 4
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 4
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 4
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 2
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 4
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 3



*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway). 3
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is. 2
3) I am very health conscious. 3
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me. 2
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly. 3
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money. 2
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 3
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 3
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes. 4
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends. 2



*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality. 4
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all". 3
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly). 3
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person. 3
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be. 3
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility. 3
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful. 4
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead. 2
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life. 4
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. 3

So- 35
Sp- 27
Sx- 32




Thought sx would win but I guess it worked.


----------



## daftdivision

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. -5
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. -1
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. -4
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. -5
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. -3
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. -4
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. -4
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. -4
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. -3
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. -5
34

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) -3
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is -3
3) I am very health conscious -2
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me -3
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly -2
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money -4
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. -4
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. -4
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes -2
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends -4
31

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality -5
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" -4
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) -2
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person -2
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be -5
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility -5
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful -3
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead -3
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life -5
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not -2
36

Other tests I did showed me as having much higher sx in relation to so and sp though. I think I scored higher in so because of my understanding of sociological and political knowledge. My dominant instinct probably does not get shown as much because I'm a more withdrawn type.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

> *
> Social*
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *5*
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.* 3*
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *5*
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.* 1*
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *4*
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *5*
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *3*
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.* 0*
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.* 4*
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *3*





> *Self Preservation*
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *4*
> 3) I am very health conscious *2*
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *5*
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *5*
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *3.5*
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *4.5*
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *3*


 




> *
> Sexual*
> 1) I have an addictive personality *2*
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *0*
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)* 0*
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person* 2*
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility* 5*
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful* 5*
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life* 5*
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*



SO: 33
SP: 37
SX: 29



Naqsh said:


> *b) SX blind spot* - subvert the fiery energy, tame the fire, don’t honor your passions, procrastinate and postpone if you need to, avoid anything stimulating. Inertia. *They may fear of being a boring, bland person, without passions, be afraid of having 'no juice', and feel flattered that someone wants to spend time with them.
> *
> _*More on SX blind spot
> 
> *_​When the sexual instinct is least developed, the personality can lack a certain charisma and momentum. Such personalities often do not form truly intimate relationships, as they don’t feel driven to do so; consequently, their personal relationships can suffer from a lack of attention. As there are aspects of ourselves which we can only see when in close relationship to others, those whose sexual instinct remains undeveloped might find it difficult to cultivate some forms of self-awareness.


The blue part is very true of me. I'm not sure about the rest.



Naqsh said:


> *b) Sp/So*
> 
> 
> 
> *Motivation:* To attain a position of material and societal security.
> This type is generally private and reserved, and especially serious and practical minded in their focus to gain material security and in making useful connections that support their goals. When they do form a connection, loyalty is very important to them and they will not hesitate to end a relationship on grounds of disloyalty. This type may lack a certain degree of interpersonal warmth which can give the impression of coldness or disinterest in others, even a sense of selfishness. May be drawn to groups that attract like minded individuals, as in business clubs or volunteer organizations where a shared professional culture can facilitate social bonds. They tend to live conservatively and dress in an inconspicuously appropriate fashion befitting their status in life. *May have a characteristically blunt and direct style of communication that can take others some getting used to. *They are particularly strong in matters of commitment and sacrifice, and enjoy being the benefactors in assisting society's practical needs.
> 
> 
> 
> *Energy*: calm, steady energy expressed outward
> *Mindset:* "If I can maintain position and inclusion in the group/world, I can make sure of and keep my orderly and pleasing lifestyle." (May try to be just appealing and connected with groups enough for everyone to get out of their hair.)
> *Blind spot:* Likely to neglect their desire to build their sense of personal value, accomplishment, and security of place with others for the sake of their primary concern of maintaining physical saftey, comfort, and an orderly lifestyle, in average-healthy levels. May not have an awareness of the need to stimulate the mind or emotions, of a sense of deep excitement or enthusiasm, of a need for intimate experiences, of the need for the unfamiliar. May fall into routines and, despite social connection, may feel a strange disconnection even from spouses, friends, and family.
> 
> Examples: Bill Gates, Donald Trump, Martha Stewart, Harrison Ford


girlinthemoon has commented in the past about me having a very blunt sense of humor, and flat, you've mentioned that I can be direct at times.

I don't know if I did this right or not. Or if I was just being overly picky with some of my answers. 
@J Squirrel, I'm mentioning you because you're the one who set me on this process of rethinking my stacking in the first place. Plus, you'd ask me why I'm mentioning you; so I'm saving you the trouble of asking that question this time around.
@kaleidoscope, @Flatlander and @Paradigm, help? Basically does it make sense for me to be this over Sx/Sp?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 3
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 2
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 1
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 1
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 5
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 5
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 1
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 4
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 4
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 5

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 5
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 5
3) I am very health conscious 5 
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 3 
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 2
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 5
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 4
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 5
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 5
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 5

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality 3
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 1
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 4
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 5
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 1
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 4
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 1
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 1
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 1
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 4


----------



## Flatlander

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> SO: 33
> SP: 37
> SX: 29
> 
> 
> 
> The blue part is very true of me. I'm not sure about the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> girlinthemoon has commented in the past about me having a very blunt sense of humor, and flat, you've mentioned that I can be direct at times.
> 
> I don't know if I did this right or not. Or if I was just being overly picky with some of my answers.
> @_J Squirrel_, I'm mentioning you because you're the one who set me on this process of rethinking my stacking in the first place. Plus, you'd ask me why I'm mentioning you; so I'm saving you the trouble of asking that question this time around.
> @_kaleidoscope_, @_Flatlander_ and @_Paradigm_, help? Basically does it make sense for me to be this over Sx/Sp?


From what I know of you, sp/sx or sx/sp would make more sense. I find you to have a rather singular and personal direction of focus. I'm not sure I'd call you a pure "social blindspot", i.e. someone who does not notice the social realm at all, and you're clearly not a non-socializer if that's even relevant, but you do seem to have relative distance from it, your engagement with it at a lesser level than with the individuals who matter to you. There are plenty of individuals who matter to you, but I don't think it's got a social-type basis.

The questions that you were most in tune with in the "social" section are also some of the most generalizable, and count little toward my assessment of you.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Flatlander said:


> From what I know of you, sp/sx or sx/sp would make more sense. I find you to have a rather singular and personal direction of focus. I'm not sure I'd call you a pure "social blindspot", i.e. someone who does not notice the social realm at all, and you're clearly not a non-socializer if that's even relevant, but you do seem to have relative distance from it, your engagement with it at a lesser level than with the individuals who matter to you. There are plenty of individuals who matter to you, but I don't think it's got a social-type basis.
> 
> The questions that you were most in tune with in the "social" section are also some of the most generalizable, and count little toward my assessment of you.


Thanks for the quick response and brief assessment.


----------



## kenb

*Social
* 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 3
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 5
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 3
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 4
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 4
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 4
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 2
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 0
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 5
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.	5 
*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 3
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 3
3) I am very health conscious 3
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 2
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 3
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 2
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 3
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 4
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 3
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends	4 




*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality 1
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 0
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 1
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 5
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 4
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 4
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 3
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 2
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 4
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 2

Social: 35
SelfPres: 30
Sexual: 26
Hmmmm could I in fact be sx last...I need to go to my cave and ponder this.


----------



## p55carroll

Hm, I'm at least a year late to this thread. I'll keep it short.

so 24/50
sp 33/50
sx 36/50

Fits with what I've been getting elsewhere. So, thanks for the confirmation tool.


----------



## JungianTrip

so: 40
sp: 26
sx: 41


----------



## Buttahfly

_*
 







social
1) generally, i positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though i may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 3
2) i am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 3
3) being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 3
4) i tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 3
5) i am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, i am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how i fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not i approve of it. 4
6) i am socially aware, but i can also be reserved and socially distant. 3
7) if i gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, i can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 1
8) i tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 1
9) at my worst i am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and i may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 3 or 4
10) "no man is an island." everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 1



Click to expand...




so = 25 or 26*
_

_

* *







*self preservation
1) i am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes i will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 3
2) when i go to a party, i immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 2
3) i am very health conscious 4
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 4
5) if i have an injury or a health related problem, i typically notice quickly 3
6) i tend to save a decent amount of my money 4
7) predictability is important to me. The sooner i can know about things in advance, the better. 4
8) when i'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that i normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 2
9) i'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. If my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 0
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when i'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 1

*

Click to expand...




*sp = 27*
_

_
*
 







sexual
1) i have an addictive personality 5
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 3
3) people generally think i'm "too much". In lots of situations, i feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which i will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 4
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". When i'm in the presence of someone who i vibe with my mind does an internal "yes! Finally!" and i try to start a conversation with that person 5
5) i can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 4
6) i feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. At times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 4
7) i have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish i didn't have to be so damn careful 5
8) if i'm not in a relationship, i feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 5
9) i only feel alive when indulging my passions. Sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 3
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether i want it to or not 3



Click to expand...




sx = 4

*_An INFP 5 with that score just has to be Sx/So, huh? I wish I'd be Sx/Sp, but I don't think it's the case. I think believing to be Sx/Sp in the past has more to do with introversion, Enneagram 5, self denial and being more of an anti-social social. But I just can't deny, all my boyfriends kept telling me how twisted I am regarding people/humanity/society and I hate it so much haha, but can't deny...


----------



## JusticeBreaker

* *






> *Social*
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.(2)
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.(4)
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.(1)
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.(1)
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.(3)
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.(3)
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.(2)
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.(3)
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.(1)
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.(4)






* *






> *Self Preservation*
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway(3)
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is(2)
> 3) I am very health conscious(2)
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me(3)
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly(3)
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money(4)
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.(3)
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.(2)
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes(4)
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends(2)






* *






> Sexual
> 1) I have an addictive personality (2)
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" (3)
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) (1)
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person (4)
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be (4)
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility(4)
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful(2)
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead (1)
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life (4)
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not(3)





SO: 24/50
SP: 28/50
SX: 28/50

Seems like a draw. Tho i'm pretty sure i'm Sx/? (Sx/Sp according to this)


----------



## Precision_Firefly

Social - 12/50
Self-preservation - 26/50
Sexual - 44/50

12 for social...hah. There was still the fear "maybe I'm overestimating" the few times I thought a 2 or 3.
Also, probably higher sp than this reflects. SX is skewed toward heart types.


----------



## gardengnome

* *




Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.2
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.5
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.4
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.5
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.4
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.5
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.4
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.5
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.4
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.2



So: 40


* *




Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)2
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is.3
3) I am very health conscious.2
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me.3
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly.2
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money.3
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.2
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.3
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes.5
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends.2



Sp: 27


* *




Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality.2
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all".3
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly).4
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person.5
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be.3
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility.3
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful.3
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead.3
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life.4
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not.4



Sx: 34

Just as I suspected


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Okay, for once and for all, I need to determine my instinctual stackings. 

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *2*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *5*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *4*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *5*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *3*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *5*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *2*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *5*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3*
3) I am very health conscious *5*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *5*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *2*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *5*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *3*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *5*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *2*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *5*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *5*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *2*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *5*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *5*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *3*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *5*

Social: 36
Self-preservation: 42
Sexual: 40

Close race, but once again, sp beats all. Though last time, I got sp/so by a small margin. Either way, I'm pretty certain of being an sp-dom.


----------



## December Flower

so - 27
sp- 25
sx - 27 

Lol...this just adds to the confusion


----------



## PoloniumCyanide

*Social* 36
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *(5)*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *(4)*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *(4)*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *(4)*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *(4)*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *(4)*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.* (3)*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *(3)*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.* (2)*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *(3)*

*Self Preservation* 32
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *(3)*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is (1)
3) I am very health conscious *(4)*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *(3)*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *(3)*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *(4)*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *(4)*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *(5)*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes* (5)*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *(1)*

*Sexual* 29

1) I have an addictive personality *(5)*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *(3)*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *(3)*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *(5)*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *(1)*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *(1)*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful* (4)*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *(1)*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life* (5)*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not* (1)*


SO/SP/SX

Hmm, I connect with my hobbies/internal fantasies and friends needs/best interests intensely so I wondered about SX, does SO/SP ring true?


----------



## circaea

Social - 40/50

Self Preservation - 27/50

Sexual - 25/50

Huh, fits with what I got before.


----------



## Ixim

Ok, I did this, but I have some questions because I just had trouble answering some questions. Firstly, here are the results:

So: 32
Sp: 39
Sx: 34

And here is my theory:

A person most definitely has ALL of the traits he answered with 5. Most likely for 4 as well.

And questions:

wtf is "addictive personality"? Is it a kind of personality that is "intoxicating to others" or a kind of personality who is prone to addictions?
question #2 under Sp is kinda wrong. I don't go to parties lol and I imagine a lot of others don't either.
that's all that I have for now

Care to edit the #2 @Swordsman of Mana ?


----------



## DTums

Interesting that I scored lower across the board than everyone else I'm seeing.



Social *29 Points*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *4*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *5*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *1*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *3*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *4*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *3*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *0*

Self Preservation *11 Points*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *1*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *0*
3) I am very health conscious *0*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *0*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *0*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *0*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *3*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *0*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *2*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*

Sexual *23 Points*
1) I have an addictive personality *3*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *4*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *2*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *0*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *4*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *0*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *1*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*


----------



## voron

SO: 14
SP: 13
SX: 10

Strange... Well I am completely new to this typing theory.


----------



## Bricolage

cherny said:


> SO: 14
> SP: 13
> SX: 10
> 
> Strange... Well I am completely new to this typing theory.


Are you also completely new to trolling?


----------



## voron

Who's trolling? Is it because of my results? I see that they are quite low comparing to others'. I might have understood some questions wrong since English isn't my first language or that's just how they are.


----------



## jwilbz

So: 39
Sp: 40
Sx: 23

Very interesting!


----------



## Tsubaki

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *1*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *2*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *3*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *2*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *2*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *3*

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *4*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *1*
3) I am very health conscious *1*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *4*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *2*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *5*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *3*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *2*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *2*

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality *3*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *3*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *5*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *3*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *5*

so:
24/50

sp:
28/50

sx:
38/50

Meh, I always feel pretty torn between sx/sp and sp/sx. I definitely have high sx but I feel like sp fits 100% in some areas. The thing is that sp is usually aware of the physical health which I'm not at all because of low Si and stuff...


----------



## SilverFlames

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *4*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *5*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *4*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *3*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group(s)/institution(s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *3*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *4*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *5*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *4*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *2*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *1*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *3*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *3*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *4*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *5*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all” *2*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *4*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *3*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *2*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *1*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *2*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *3*

*Social: 37/50 (74%)*
*Self Preservation: 30/50 (60%)*
*Sexual: 31/50 (62%)*


----------



## Shadow Tag

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *(3)*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *(5)*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *(3)*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *(2)*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *(3)*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *(4)*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *(4)*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *(2)*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *(4)*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *(4)*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *(3)*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *(1)*
3) I am very health conscious *(2)*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *(4)*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *(3)*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *(2)*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *(1)*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *(3)*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *(1)*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *(1)*

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *(4)*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *(3)*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *(3)*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *(3)*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *(1)*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *(1)*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *(3)*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *(2)*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *(4)*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *(1)*

so = 34/50 (68%)
sp = 21/50 (42%)
sx = 25/50 (50%)

Pretty much what I expected, social beating out the others significantly. Always did feel more "in my element" in groups, though I'm not much of an activist, not very interested in politics, and I rarely keep up with current events outside of my interests. My awareness is more communal, I guess. 

I did notice that my low sx answers had to do with intensity in relationships and my average to high answers had to do with other passions. Interesting how that works, I was actually doubting my secondary sx because of this, but I guess its focus is less on relationships and more on my grandiose desires in life. Makes a lot of sense.

sp is my blind spot, no surprises there. Other than making sure I always get enough sleep each night, I'm very bad at most sp things.


----------



## possiBri

Thanks for this, I really liked the questions because they felt less "leading" and stereotypical than some of the other tests.

*sx* – 41/50 (82%)
*so* – 35/50 (70%)
*sp* – 31/50 (62%)


----------



## Finny

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *4*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *4*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *5*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *3*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *3*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *4*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *5*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *4*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*
*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3*
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *3*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *4*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *4*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *2*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *2*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *4*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *2*
*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *4*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *2*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *2*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *3*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *2*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *5*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *5*

SO: 39
SP: 28
SX: 33


----------



## counterintuitive

> Social
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.


Woah, I didn't even realize all this stuff could be social instinct?! Most SO descriptions are quite bad compared to this, only seeming to focus on awareness of social hierarchy and stuff like that, some even make SO sound like Fe lol (though obviously there is some overlap - and I do have decent Fe, anyway, making it even more confusing). I just retyped myself from sp/sx to sp/so in light of this test. Lol. :crazy:


----------



## Aelthwyn

I've been unsure about these for a while, after reading about them in one book I was thinking SX/SP but wasn't confident of that, I think this order may be more true.

SP: 33/50 - maybe should be slightly less

SX: 24/50 - this one I had the hardest time feeling confident of my answers

SO: 20/50


----------



## Owtoo

*Social*

1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*

2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *4*

3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*

4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *1*

5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2*

6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*

7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*

8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *1*

9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *1*

10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *3*

*25/50*


*Self Preservation*

1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*

2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*

3) I am very health conscious *3*

4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *3*

5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *4*

6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *3*

7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *2*

8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *1*

9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *2*

10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *2*

*25/50*


*Sexual*

1) I have an addictive personality *3*

2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *2*

3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*

4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*

5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *4*

6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *4*

7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *4*

8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*

9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *3*

10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*

*32/50*


So sexual is highest, which is what I usually test as. I have a need for some kind of intimacy and passion, but it doesn't always actually manifest itself in ways I would like it to - I'm not in a relationship, for example. But that's kinda what I crave most of all.


----------



## Hei

*Social: 44

*
* *





1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 5

2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 3

3) Being recognised or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 5

4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 5

5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 5

6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 4

7) If I gravitate towards groups, institutions, or gatherings of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 5

8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 5

9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 4

10) “Mo man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 3


*Self Preservation: 38

*
* *





1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway). 3

2) When I go to a party I immediately notice the temperature, the smells, and where the food is. 2

3) I am very health conscious. 4

4) Finances, career, physical, and/or romantic security are very important to me. 5

5) If I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly. 4

6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money. 4

7) Predictability is important to me, the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 4

8) When I am under stress things like health, finances, and hygiene that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 4

9) I am acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. If my friends listened to me more, they would end up making a lot less stupid mistakes. 4

10) Physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity, or bodily pain when I am trying to enjoy time with my friends. 4


*Sexual: 45

*
* *





1) I have an addictive personality. 4

2) “If it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all.” 3

3) People generally think I am "too much". In a lot of situations I feel like it is expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly). 5

4) My energy is either "on or off." When I am in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person. 5

5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be. 5

6) I feel like a part of me is missing and I am looking for someone to complete me. At times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility. 5

7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I did not have to be so damn careful. 4

8) If I am not in a relationship I feel old. I do not know how it is possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy because being without it makes me feel dead. 5

9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. Sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life. 5

10) People either love me or hate me; either way my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. 4


----------



## penny lane

So -44
sp -35
sx -20


----------



## mirrorghost

did this again and the differences are more definitive than when i did it earlier, and i think more accurate.

SO 18
SP 23
SX 35


----------



## Chicken Nugget

So - 26
sp - 21
sx - 39


----------



## Misaki

Damn it, a tie... :laughing:

*Social: * 45

*Self-Preservation:* 35

*Sexual:* 45


----------



## piscesfish

*Social - * 35
*Self Pres - * 34
*Sexual - * 18

I'm definitely Sx-last, that's for sure haha. Still convinced that I'm Sp/So, but it's close.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Entropic said:


> SO: 10
> SP: 19
> SX: 37
> 
> I think question 7 for SP should be rephrased or another example should be used. It ties too much with my enneagram core of needing to know things in advance due to the way avarice operates.
> 
> *I also think some of the SX questions should be re-phrased too, as they focus too much on id-drive, question 2 for example. I understand what it says and in such a sense I relate, but for me clearly, SX isn't so much about doing things in excess as much as it is an extreme focus on one thing. For me SX is more a compulsive need to share ideas and knowledge with other people so I think the essence of SX could still be captured but be more reflective of how non-id types view SX, too. *
> 
> For example, "When I tend to invest into something or decide to do something, I really put all my heart and energy into it."
> 
> By phrasing it this way, you still capture the basic nature of it, that is, the extreme energy and focus investment, but it loses the excess-focus that I think is something 8s or 7s in particular might relate to. It's not necessarily about doing many things; it's about feeling or investing into something very passionately. Using words such as "excess" implies some kind of quantitive quality, e.g. I like to drink excessively which implies that the person likes to have a lot of drinks or go on binges. I think you can for example still enjoy *ONE* drink but really enjoy that one drink in an SX manner.


do you still think think this now that you identify as Sexual 8? :wink:


----------



## Entropic

Swordsman of Mana said:


> do you still think think this now that you identify as Sexual 8? :wink:


Sure, I still type as 5 for head but I think my motivation is more a desire to share for the purpose of helping people, not for knowledge in itself. That's the difference now. The behavior is similar/the same, but I understand it differently.

I also think my point about the focus on one thing is still on point as well, especially since I see sx being more related to desires of intimacy. Intimacy is always a depth of experience, rather than breadth, so.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Entropic said:


> Sure, I still type as 5 for head but I think my motivation is more a desire to share for the purpose of helping people, not for knowledge in itself. That's the difference now. The behavior is similar/the same, but I understand it differently.
> 
> I also think my point about the focus on one thing is still on point as well, especially since I see sx being more related to desires of intimacy. Intimacy is always a depth of experience, rather than breadth, so.


...you do realize you are blatantly conflating ideological aspirations with instinctual drives right? regardless of your definition of what the Sexual instinct entails, this is problematic.


----------



## Kintsugi

SO:13
SP:39
SX:34

Makes sense. SP and SX are both very strong in me.


----------



## Entropic

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ...you do realize you are blatantly conflating ideological aspirations with instinctual drives right? regardless of your definition of what the Sexual instinct entails, this is problematic.


How so? You asked me how I related to the bolded I wrote and I explained how I stand by it. How you connect those statements is up to you, really. I never implied any one particular thing regarding the instincts outside of a) I assert that sx is less of a breadth thing as much as it is a depth thing, which I did back then as well; b) I think sx as a psychological drive is better understood as a desire for intimacy which is consistent with claim a).

I have no idea what else you are in disagreement with.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Entropic said:


> How so? You asked me how I related to the bolded I wrote and I explained how I stand by it. How you connect those statements is up to you, really.


I zeroed in a bit on "sharing for the purpose of helping people". that seems ethics driven in a way which doesn't relate to Sx. it does; however, sound like a more mature manifestation of the Social instinct (wanting to pass on your knowledge for future generations and help nurture and educate the members of you group). 



> I never implied any one particular thing regarding the instincts outside of a) I assert that sx is less of a breadth thing as much as it is a depth thing, which I did back then as well; b) I think sx as a psychological drive is better understood as a desire for intimacy which is consistent with claim a).
> I have no idea what else you are in disagreement with.


ok then, I'll address both 
a) not exactly false, but a bit vague. I see it more as "obsession rather than breadth" rather than "depth". reading PhD level books on mathematics, philosophy and biology is deep, but it's not Sx. on the other hand, chasing after someone you have a crush on or obsessively hitting the gym with the goal of attracting mates is. 
b) also vague, and not entirely consistent with any sort of evolutionary view on instincts. some form of the sexual instinct has been around since the Cambrian Period circa half a billion years ago. fish and reptiles have sexual instincts too, but you don't see them engaging in many tender acts of intimacy to secure pair bonding the way you do in humans.

what intimacy _does_ facilitate is the formation and maintenance of personal relationships, which, at it's core, is the domain of the Social instinct, not the Sexual.


----------



## Entropic

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I zeroed in a bit on "sharing for the purpose of helping people". that seems ethics driven in a way which doesn't relate to Sx. it does; however, sound like a more mature manifestation of the Social instinct (wanting to pass on your knowledge for future generations and help nurture and educate the members of you group).


I don't agree with that interpretation as to why I do it... It has nothing to do with passing on information to future generations (I couldn't give a fuck). I just like helping people, I find it very satisfying and fulfilling. 



> ok then, I'll address both
> a) not exactly false, but a bit vague. I see it more as "obsession rather than breadth" rather than "depth". reading PhD level books on mathematics, philosophy and biology is deep, but it's not Sx. on the other hand, chasing after someone you have a crush on or obsessively hitting the gym with the goal of attracting mates is.


Nitpicking and kind of missing the point, but ok. 



> b) also vague, and not entirely consistent with any sort of evolutionary view on instincts. some form of the sexual instinct has been around since the Cambrian Period circa half a billion years ago. fish and reptiles have sexual instincts too, but you don't see them engaging in many tender acts of intimacy to secure pair bonding the way you do in humans.


I don't endorse an evolutionary view in the first place, so we'd disagree on that one. Even if I'd argue based on evolution, I'd still argue that intimacy is one of the most important emotional drives in people. 



> what intimacy _does_ facilitate is the formation and maintenance of personal relationships, which, at it's core, is the domain of the Social instinct, not the Sexual.


I disagree there, as I think strong bonding and intimacy is not what the fleeting connections the social instinct facilitates is about at all.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Entropic said:


> I don't agree with that interpretation as to why I do it... It has nothing to do with passing on information to future generations (I couldn't give a fuck). I just like helping people, I find it very satisfying and fulfilling.


enjoying helping people is still social (not necessarily indicative of Social dom, but related to social in some capacity)



> Nitpicking and kind of missing the point, but ok.


it's the opposite of nitpicking. I've giving it a sense of context/proportion




> I don't endorse an evolutionary view in the first place, so we'd disagree on that one.


instincts are related to biology and evolution. if you don't endorse that, you're going to need a more accurate word for them. 



> Even if I'd argue based on evolution, I'd still argue that intimacy is one of the most important emotional drives in people.


I would also argue that intimacy is an important emotional drive (I know it is for me). I would even argue that the Sexual instinct is related to intimacy. I just maintain that all the instincts (though Social primarily) deal with intimacy in some form or another



> I disagree there, as I think strong bonding and intimacy is not what the fleeting connections the social instinct facilitates is about at all.


it's a myth to assume that the Social instinct necessarily facilitates "fleeting connections". maybe sometimes it does (ex: a Social 3's list of business contacts), but think of your best friends growing up. did you have a sexuality based connection with them? those were social bonds. do those seem "fleeting" do you?


----------



## Lakigigar

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *2*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *4*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *4*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *
3*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *2*

= 31

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *2*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *1*
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *3*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *5*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *3*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *3*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *3*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *1*

=27

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *5*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *4*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *5*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *5*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *4*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *3*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *10 THIS IS SO TRUE/* -> on the Internet even more then in real-life, i can if i want pull attention to me (someone said once, on another forum, we should name this forum lakigigar forum). :laughing: Can also pull attention in real-life with my thoughts and just how I am. I know i was always a controversial person, always known by everyone and still introverted. Sometimes in a positive but often also in a negative way. I always had many haters, but i always had a lot of support.

= 43


----------



## feistyfay

Jesus, it's almost scary...even though I guess I saw it coming. 

SO: 22
SP: 32
SX: 45


----------



## bruh

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 4
2) I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 4
3) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 4
4) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 4
5) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 3
6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. 3
7) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 4
8) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 3
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 4
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 4
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 2

39

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 4
2) When I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 3
3) I am very health conscious 4
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 4
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 3
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 4
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 4
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 4
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 4
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 5

38

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality 4
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 3
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 2
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 3
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 3
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 5
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 2
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 3
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 4
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. 2

31


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

Social - 41

Self perceiving - 13

Sexual - 32


----------



## SheWolf

41/50 Sx

37/50 Sp

15/50 So

Sx/Sp


----------



## euro4

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.
1
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.
5
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.
5
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.
4
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.
2
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.
5
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.
1
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.
1
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.
1
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.
2
Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)
3
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is
3
3) I am very health conscious
3
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me
3
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly
3
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money
5
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.
5
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.
1
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes
5
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends
5
Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality
4
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"
5
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)
4
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person
5
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be
5
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility
5
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful
3
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead
4
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life
2
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not
4

so 27
sp 36
sx 36


----------



## piano

*So*
1. 2
2. 2
3. 3
4. 4
5. 5
6. 4
7. 3
8. 2
9. 4
10. 4

total: 33

*Sp*
1. 4
2. 2
3. 1
4. 4
5. 1
6. 1
7. 4
8. 2
9. 4
10. 5

total: 28

*Sx*
1. 5
2. 3
3. 5
4. 5
5. 5
6. 4
7. 4
8. 3
9. 5
10. 5

total: 44

based on this test i'm an sx/so. i always thought i was an sx/sp but the sp questions just did not fit me.


----------



## Darkbloom

carpe omnia said:


> So
> 1. 2
> 2. 2
> 3. 3
> 4. 4
> 5. 5
> 6. 4
> 7. 3
> 8. 2
> 9. 4
> 10. 4
> 
> total: 33
> 
> Sp
> 1. 4
> 2. 2
> 3. 1
> 4. 4
> 5. 1
> 6. 1
> 7. 4
> 8. 2
> 9. 4
> 10. 5
> 
> total: 28
> 
> Sx
> 1. 5
> 2. 3
> 3. 5
> 4. 5
> 5. 5
> 6. 4
> 7. 4
> 8. 3
> 9. 5
> 10. 5
> 
> total: 44
> 
> sx/so


 I was thinking about your instincts 2 minutes before seeing this post :laughing:
(and I thought sx/so too)


----------



## Miss Bingley

_*Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. - 3
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.- 3
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. - 5
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. - 4
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.- 2
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. - 5
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. - 3
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. - 5
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. - 3
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. - 5*
_

_
*Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) - 2
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is - 2
3) I am very health conscious - 3
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me - 2
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly - 3
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money - 1
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. - 3
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. - 2
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes - 5
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends - 4*
_

_
*Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality - 5
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" - 3
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) - 1
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person - 4
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be - 2
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility - 4
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful- 3 
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead - 1
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life - 4
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not - 2 *
_

SO: 38
SP: 27
SX: 29

time to change my signature, i guess haha


----------



## Rose for a Heart

_*Social
[1]1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.
[1]2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.
[4]3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.
[5]4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.
[2]5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.
[1]6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.
[4]7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.
[1]8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.
[0]9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.
[3]10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.

22/50*
_

_
*Self Preservation
[0]1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)
[2]2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is
[1]3) I am very health conscious
[2]4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me
[5]5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly
[1]6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money
[3]7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.
[3]8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.
[0]9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes
[2]10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends

19/50*
_

_
*Sexual
[4]1) I have an addictive personality
[0]2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"
[1]3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)
[4]4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person
[5]5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be
[!!!!!5!!!!!]6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility
[2]7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful
[1]8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead
[5]9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life
[3]10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not
25/50*
_

Sx/So/Sp but they are all pretty close


----------



## Angina Jolie

* *




*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *2*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *4*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *4*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *3*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *0*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *1*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *2*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *0*
3) I am very health conscious *2*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *4*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *2*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *2*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *1*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *3*

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *4 *
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *5*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *4*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *5*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *3*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *4*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *3*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*


 

*So - 26
Sp - 24
Sx - 37*

Not surprising, though I thought I would relate to far less of the Sp tendencies


----------



## floatingpoint

Don't know my enneagram, but thanks to your quiz, I now know my instinctual variant is: SO/SP. And I think the similar minds quiz said something similar.


----------



## Drops of Jupiter

Social - 41
Self Preservation - 37
Sexual - 15

I was unsure if I was So/Sp and So/Sx, but it doesn't look like Sx is even in the running.


----------



## zenomax

*Social
* 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 3
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 3
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 2
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 3
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 2
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 3
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 2
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 3
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 1
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.	2 
*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 3
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 4
3) I am very health conscious 4
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 3
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 4
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 3
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 5
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 4
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 4
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 3




*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality 2
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 2
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 2
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 4
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 2
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 4
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 3
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 3
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 3
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 2

SP= 37
SX= 27
SO= 24


----------



## katurian

sx 28
so 26
sp 12


----------



## Jamaia

Swordsman of Mana said:


> answer each question on a scale from 0 (that's not me at all) to 5 (that's TOTALLY me!) and put your scores over 50 for each section.


Social

1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *2*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *2*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.*3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.*1*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it.*1*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant.*3*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.*3*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.*2*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.*2*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.*4*

*23/50*


Self Preservation

1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *2*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3*
3) I am very health conscious *1*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *2*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *2*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *0*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *1*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *1, the opposite might be true*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *1*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4*

*17/50*


Sexual

1) I have an addictive personality *3*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *2*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *3*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *3*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *3*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *2*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*

*28/50*


Huh.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Sp - 41 
sx- 28 
so - 20


----------



## Jaune

Social:
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *0.5*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *1*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *0*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *0*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *3*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *0*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *0.5*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *0*
10) "No man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *3*

Self Preservation:
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway). *3.5*
2) When I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is. *2.5*
3) I am very health conscious. *1*
4) Financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *2.5*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly. *4*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money. *1.5*
7) Predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *2.5*
8) When I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *1.5*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. If my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes. *3*
10) Physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends. *5*

Sexual:
1) I have an addictive personality. *5*
2) "If it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all." *3*
3) People generally think I'm "too much". In lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly). *1.5*
4) My energy is either "on" or "off". When I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person. *1*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be. *0.5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility. *0*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful. *4*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead. *0*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life. *1*
10) People either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. *1*

*SO: 11/50=22%
SP: 27/50=54%
SX: 17/50=34%*


----------



## LinneaS

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *2*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *4*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *1*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *2*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *3*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *2*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *2*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *4*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3*
3) I am very health conscious *5*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *1*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *5*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *4*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *3*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *3*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *3*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4*

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *1*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *2*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *1*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *2*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *4*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *1*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *3*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *2*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *1*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*

*SO: 24
SP: 35
SX: 17*

Well - I might be a sp/so instead of sp/sx.


----------



## heart

SO 36
SP 39
SX 24

Hmm...thought I was SO/SP...but maybe I'm actually SP first.


----------



## MoonMoon21

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 1

2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 2

3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 3

4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 4
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 3
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 4
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 0
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 4
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 1
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 3

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 3
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 2
3) I am very health conscious 0
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 3
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 3
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 1
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 2
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 3
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 3
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 3
*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality 1
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 0
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 1
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 3
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 2
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 3
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 3
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 3
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 2
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 0

SO:25
SP:23
SX:18


----------



## sometimes

Social

1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *1*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *3*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *3*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *3 I am definitely reserved and socially distant pretty much all the time that's for sure. I can socially aware.*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1 maybe 0 but that seems too extreme. It's not that I purposefully wouldn't if I believed in championing it for other reasons but it's just not the type of thing I ever tend to do especially not just for the sake of it being for the group but more if I just so happen to agree with them then sure but that would be for other reasons. I don't think I really understand the statement.*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *0 although I find it interesting when I do I just don't at all really*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *0 maybe 1 not really either per se.*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *2 in a sense it is but maybe not in the sense that the statement means given the context*


Self Preservation

1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *4*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3*
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *3. physical definitely yes so added points just for that. Money is also very important to me. Describing romantic and career as security sounds weird to me like being stuck, trapped or wanting to trap something but it's purely just that wording I think.*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *2*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *0*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *1*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *2 depends what kind of stress. I never let personal hygiene slip but everything else yes I can when depressed more than stressed.*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *1*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*


Sexual

1) I have an addictive personality *0*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *0. Not me at all.*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *0 this is like the opposite of me lol*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *2*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *4 yes but just not the emotional volatile part because of that.*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *3 strong impulses for wanting to enter into a relationship and do anything they say if I love them yes even though I know it's dumb and I wish I was more cautious*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *4*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *0*

Social - 18
Self - 22
Sexual - 22

Kinda interesting. A lot of the social ones I really wasn't sure how to answer especially for some reason more so than others. Self pres I really wasn't sure about some of those questions either. And the sexual ones were interesting as they seemed to either be the complete opposite of me or quite a lot like me. Weird.

On the similar minds test I just got:

Sexual - 22%
Social - 54%
Self-pres - 86%

Yet in their enneagram test I got:

Your main type is Type 5 
Your variant stacking is sp/sx/so


----------



## Eset

*Social:*

* *





1): 3
2): 2
3): 5
4): 2
5): 2
6): 1
7): 4
8): 1
9): 3
10): 2



Score: *25*

*Self Preservation:*

* *





1): 5
2): 5
3): 4
4): 4
5): 4
6): 3
7): 5
8): 5
9): 5
10): 5



Score: *45*

*Sexual:*

* *





1): 4
2): 4
3): 4
4): 4
5): 5
6): 4
7): 4
8): 2
9): 3
10): 5



Score: *39*

Conclusion:
*SP/SX/SO*


----------



## Gilly

> Social
> _1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 5
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 5
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 2
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 5
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 5
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 5
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 5
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 0
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 4
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 2
> _
> 
> _
> Self Preservation
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 3
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 1
> 3) I am very health conscious 1
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 2 (Because of dependants)
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 1
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 2
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 2
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 0
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 4
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 1
> _
> 
> 
> Sexual
> 1) I have an addictive personality 4
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 3
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 5
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 5
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either obsessed (clingy is not the correct word - for me) or have to try very hard not to be 5
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 4
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 5
> 8) I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 5
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 5
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 5





I altered Sexual 5 & 8.
Sx - 46
So - 38
Sp - 17


----------



## Shinsei

> *social*
> 1) generally, i positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though i may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring.*4*
> 2) i am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.*4*
> 3) being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.*3*
> 4) i tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.*4*
> 5) i am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, i am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how i fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not i approve of it.*4*
> 6) i am socially aware, but i can also be reserved and socially distant.*4*
> 7) if i gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, i can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.*4*
> 8) i tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.*2*
> 9) at my worst i am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and i may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.*5*
> 10) "no man is an island." everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.*2*





> *self preservation*
> 1) i am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes i will choose to do something dangerous anyway)*4*
> 2) when i go to a party, i immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is*3*
> 3) i am very health conscious*2*
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me*3*
> 5) if i have an injury or a health related problem, i typically notice quickly*1*
> 6) i tend to save a decent amount of my money*5*
> 7) predictability is important to me. The sooner i can know about things in advance, the better.*4*
> 8) when i'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that i normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.*3*
> 9) i'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. If my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes*3*
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when i'm trying to enjoy time with my friends*4*





> *Sexual*
> 1) i have an addictive personality*4*
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"*4*
> 3) people generally think i'm "too much". In lots of situations, i feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which i will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)*4*
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". When i'm in the presence of someone who i vibe with my mind does an internal "yes! Finally!" and i try to start a conversation with that person*4*
> 5) i can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be*4*
> 6) i feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. At times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility*5*
> 7) i have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish i didn't have to be so damn careful*5*
> 8) if i'm not in a relationship, i feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead*2*
> 9) i only feel alive when indulging my passions. Sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life*5*
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether i want it to or not*4*


so=36/50
sp=31/50
sx=41/50

*Results*
*Sx/So*

These questions are very interesting, seems am not really self pres as much as I thought then.


----------



## OP

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *1 - I care about others but I can’t read them*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *2*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *2 - only to satisfy my own curiosity and/or interest, otherwise I don't*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *2 - at my worst, I hate society. At my best, I blend in*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *1*


*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *4 - thanks, now I’m hungry *
3) I am very health conscious *4 - I wouldn’t call myself a health freak though*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *2*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *5*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *2 - even though I end up doing everything at the last minute anyway*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *4*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *3*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *2 - I can’t stand heat and humidity*


*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *4*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all” *1*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3 - I’ve had to learn to stop asking inappropriate questions, I’m willing to stop because I hate attracting unwanted attention*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *3 - I might just smile at them*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *2 - I stalk them online without interacting much, but that’s it. I can’t stand clingy people myself*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *1 - I’m looking for someTHING, not someONE*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *0*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *0 - I feel sorry for those people who can't live without relationships...*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*


SO - 22
SP - 32
SX - 20


----------



## megmento

@sometimes I'd like to retake this test too.

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Aridela

*SO *27
*SP* 36
*SX* 45

Interesting test, not exactly what I expected questions wise, but the results are spot on for me.


----------



## DOGSOUP

SO 42
SP 26
SX 25

As suspected, SO first. SP/SX seems surprisingly even based on this.


----------



## megmento

2nd Take: 


* *





Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *4*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *5*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *2*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *1*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *3*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *4*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *3*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *2*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *5*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *5*
3) I am very health conscious *2*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *2*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *1*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *3*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *5*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *5*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *1*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *3*

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality *1*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *1*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *2*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *1*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *1*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *3*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *1*





*So 4=3=5=2=1=3=4=3=2=4 31
Sp 5=5=2=2=1=4=5=5=1=3 33*
Sx 1=3=1=5=5=2=1=1=3=1 23

*Sp/So*


----------



## Baphomet

> Social
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 6
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 9
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 8
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 5
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 6
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 7
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 2
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 1
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 3
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.


7



> Self Preservation
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 7
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 1
> 3) I am very health conscious 5
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 5
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 5
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 1
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 3
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 1
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes. 6
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends. 6





> Sexual
> 1) I have an addictive personality 3
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 8
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 2
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person. 10
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be. 10
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 9
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful. 9
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 7
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life. 7
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. 5


Social 54
Self-pres 49
Sexual 70

OH I ranked them out of 10 instead


----------



## Afterburner

*Social
*

* *




1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *2*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *1*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *2 *
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *2*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *1*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *1*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *0*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *0*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.* 1
*


*So Total: 11/50*​

*Self Preservation
*

* *




1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *2*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *1*
3) I am very health conscious *2*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *2*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *0*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money* 1*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *5*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.* 3*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *2*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *1
*


*Sp Total: 19/50*​

*Sexual*


* *




1) I have an addictive personality *4*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *2*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *3*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *5*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *5*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *5*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*


*Sx Total: 37/50*​
*Sx/Sp/So
*
What I already thought most probable, but the questions are leading me to doubt my Sp over So. Wondering if I'm kind of denying the social in me. But then, it does seem to make more sense for it be last, as much of it is things I've been indifferent or negative to for a while. A slight assurance., so I guess I feel a little more confident in it.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

*Social: 33*

* *





*1)* Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *2*
*2)* I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *4*
*3)* Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
*4)* I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *3*
*5)* I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *3*
*6)* I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
*7)* If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *3*
*8)* I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *3*
*9)* At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*
*10)* "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *5*




*Self Preservation: 35* 

* *





*1)* I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *5*
*2)* when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *0*
*3)* I am very health conscious *4*
*4)* financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *4*
*5)* if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *4*
*6)* I tend to save a decent amount of my money *3*
*7)* predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *5*
*8)* when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *3*
*9)* I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *3*
*10)* physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4*




*Sexual: 37* 

* *





*1)* I have an addictive personality *4*
*2)* "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *4*
*3)* people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *1*
*4)* my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
*5)* I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
*6)* I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *4*
*7)* I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *5*
*8)* if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *2*
*9)* I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
*10)* people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *3*


----------



## Silent Theory

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *4*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *2*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *3*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.*1*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *1*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *2*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *4*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *0*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *3*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *2*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *2*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4*

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality *4*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *2*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *3*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *4*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *4*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *3*

SO: 23
SP: 25
SX: 35


----------



## Angina Jolie

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *2*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *3*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *3*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *3*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *0*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *1*

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 0
3) I am very health conscious *1*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *3*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *2*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *2*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *5*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *4*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes* 3*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *3*

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality *3 *
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *5*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *4*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *5*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *4*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *4*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *5*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*

Soc *29*
Sp *25*
Sx *43*


----------



## silversunpickups

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *5*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *5*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *4*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *5*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *5*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping.* 5*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *4*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.* 4*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *3*
*44*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)* 4*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *4*
3) I am very health conscious *3* 
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *4*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *5*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *5*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *4*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *5*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*
*42*

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *5*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *4*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *3*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *3*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *3*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *2*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *4*
*35*


*SOC 44
SP 42
Sx 35*


----------



## piano

*so* - 27
*sp* - 27
*sx* - 43


----------



## rohan89

Thank you for putting this test together.

My score for each:

Self pres: 21
Social: 33
Sexual: 43

So It seems I'm a SX/SO

Specifically, an ENFP, 4w5 SX/SO


----------



## series0

Below is a link to my Google Drive spreadsheet. I explained every answer.
*
Instinctual** Variants*


Social 40
Preservation 28
Sexual 48


----------



## anadia

Sp: 29
So: 28
Sx: 15


----------



## Kitsune Love

* *




0 - I don't relate at all
1 - No (Rarely)
2 - Not really me (Unusually)
3 - Kind of me (Sometimes)
4 - Pretty much me (Often)
5 - Exactly me (Always)




*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *2*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *1*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *4*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *3*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *3*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *3*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *2*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*

*Total:* 28/50

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3* 
2) When I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *5*
3) I am very health conscious *2*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *5*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *3*
7) Predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) When I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *0*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. If my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes. *3*
10) Physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*

*Total:* 33/50

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality. *4*
2) "If it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all." *4*
3) People generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *4*
4) My energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be. *3*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. At times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility. *2*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful. *4*
8) If I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead. *0*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life. *5*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. *3*

*Total:* 33/50

Well this doesn't help much xD
How do I know if I'm Sx dom or Sp dom?


----------



## Bijoux

So: 31
Sp: 39
Sx: 38

I can relate to all three of them a fair amount. I've always typed as sp/sx, but I understand some of so too. I still have doubts over my instinctual stacking for this reason.


----------



## Rouskyrie

So: 28.
Sp: 16.
Sx: 44.

Sx/So/Sp. Hmm.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

> Social
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *(3)*
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *(4)*
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *(3)*
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *(2)*
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *(3)*
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *(4)*
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *(2)*
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *(3)*
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *(2)*
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *(4)*


*30*_




Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *(4)*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *(2)*
3) I am very health conscious *(2)*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *(3)*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *(4)*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *(0)*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *(4)*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *(2, but I don't normally stay on top of them anyways)*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *(5)*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *(3)*

Click to expand...

_*29*

_



Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality *(3)*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *(3)*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *(0)*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *(4)*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *(1)*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *(5, but this feels like it would apply to Type 4s in general)*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *(2)*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *(2)*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *(4)*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *(1)*

Click to expand...

_*25*
I still don't know, but I have been considering so/sp lately. It's always so close. :frustrating:


----------



## brianbsmiley

*I'm So/Sp/Sx. 

Social = 37/50*

1) Generally, I positivelyassociate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. ThoughI may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what liesbeyond my own interests, or inspiring. *4*
2) I am very aware of the impactmy decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions andneeds. I read people well. *3*

3) Being recognized or valued bymy peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *5*

4) I tend to have strongopinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *3*

5) I am aware of not only my ownrelationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between otherpeople. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups andpeople who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the manyfacets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pickup on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *4*

6) I am socially aware, but Ican also be reserved and socially distant. *5*

7) If I gravitate towards group(s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved withchampioning the values and goals of this grouping. *3*

8) I tend to keep track ofcurrent events, even when not required to for my career performance. *3*

9) At my worst I am eitherstrongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, myrelationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may beinclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment inestablishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*

10) "no man is anisland." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*


*Self Preservation = 30/50*
1) I am acutely aware of myphysical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerousanyway) *4*

2) when I go to a party, Iimmediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*

3) I am very health conscious *4*

4) financial/career, physicaland/or romantic security are very important to me *3*

5) if I have an injury or ahealth related problem, I typically notice quickly *5*

6) I tend to save a decentamount of my money *1*

7) predictability is importantto me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *2*

8) when I'm under stress, thingslike health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top ofstart to slip, sometimes severely. *4*

9) I'm acutely aware of causeand effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if myfriends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *1*

10) physical comfort isimportant to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, highhumidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4*


*Sexual = 22/50*
1) I have an addictivepersonality *3*

2) "if it's not worth doingin excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*

3) people generally think I'm"too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me totone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do sobegrudgingly) *2*

4) my energy is either"on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who Ivibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to starta conversation with that person *4*

5) I can be obsessive with mylove interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *2*

6) I feel like a part of me ismissing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a rawsort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *1*

7) I have strong impulses(particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't haveto be so damn careful *1*

8) if I'm not in a relationship,I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy withoutpassionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *1*

9) I only feel alive whenindulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of mylife *2*

10) people either love me or hateme, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not*3*


----------



## astraboy

So: 20
Sp: 36
Sx: 29

So, I could be a Sp/Sx afterall, since that is what I usually get on test.


----------



## gambino

So - 24
SP- 36
SX - 39

sx/sp/so with my sp very close to my sx, pretty much what I figured anyway which is good to know ?


----------



## No_this_is_patrick

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *4*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *4*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *3*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *5*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *5*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *5*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *4*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *4*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *5*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4*
*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *4*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*
3) I am very health conscious *4*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *3*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *1*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *3*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *2*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *3*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *2*
*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *5*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *4*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *2*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *3*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *3*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *2*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2*



*Social: 43*
*Self Pres: 27*
*Sexual: 33*


This is actually one of the only tests that has ever confirmed that I am social and not sexual first, and by a lot at that!


----------



## Jaune

I've taken this before but I'll do it again, it's been a while.

Social: 21

* *




1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *1*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *1*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *3*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *1*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4.5*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *2*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *2.5*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *1*




Self Preservation: 32.5

* *




1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *5*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3*
3) I am very health conscious *1*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *2.5*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *5*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *0*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *2*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *5*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*




Sexual: 16
1) I have an addictive personality *4*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *2*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *1*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *2.5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *0*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *0*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *1*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *0*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *2*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *3.5*

sp/so/sx according to this.


----------



## amongfirstslugs

_

_

_Social_
_1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *5.*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *3.*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *2.* 
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *4. *
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2. *
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *3.*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1.*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *3.*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *2.*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *4.*
_
29

_Self Preservation_
_1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *5*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*
3) I am very health conscious *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *5*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *5*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *2*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *3*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *5*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *4*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *2

36
*_
_Sexual_
_1) I have an addictive personality *4*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *4*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *4 *
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *5*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *3*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *4*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *2*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *5*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *2

38
*_
SX: 38
SP: 36
SO: 29

fun


----------



## goldthysanura

SX: 34
SO: 21
SP: 25

Looks like I'm sx/sp. Seeing the instincts laid out as questions is really helpful! Looking over your list, I'm realizing that I'm someone who's pretty unaware of group dynamics, and of networks of social relationships. In fact, the other day I suddenly had the realization that there are all these people I've met, who I don't think about often, who are fascinatingly connected to each other in a glowing web. Then I thought to myself: one of these days, I'm going to sit down with a pad of paper and some colored markers, and I'm going to draw out the web, and I'm going to think of everything I know about all the people I know that's both objective and subjective, and I'm going to write it all down. That could be a good exercise for so-last people like me.


----------



## Jerdle

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. - 2
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. - 2
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. - 4
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. - 3
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. - 4
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. - 4
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. - 0
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. - 4
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. - 2
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. - 1
26/50

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) - 4
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is - 2
3) I am very health conscious - 2
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me - 3
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly - 2
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money - 1
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. - 5
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. - 1
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes - 4
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends - 1
25/50

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality - 5
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" - 3
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) - 4
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person - 1
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be - 1
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility - 0
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful - 4
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead - 0
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life - 4
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not - 5
27/50

Although this is technically sx/so, it's not exactly clear!


----------



## Sir Kanra

*Social*_
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 4
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 3
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 3
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 0
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 2
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 2
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 0
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 1
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 0
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 3

*18*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 4
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 4
3) I am very health conscious 2
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 5
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 3
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 2
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 3
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 4
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 4
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 5

*36*

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality 3
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 3
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 4
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 5
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 5
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 5
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 4
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 4
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 5
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 4

*42*_

I'm not sure about some of these really, but that's my best attempt I guess

Either way, being exact don't matter as it's obvious SX/SP is highest


----------



## Freya Violet

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *3*

2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *2*

3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *1.5*

4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *2*

5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *2*

6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *2*

7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1*

8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *3*

9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *1.5*

10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *3*


*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*

2) When I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *5*

3) I am very health conscious *3.5*

4) Financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *5*

5) If I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *4*

6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *2.5*

7) Predictability is important to me. The sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*

8) When I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *4*

9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. If my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *3*

10) Physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *4*


*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *3*

2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all” *3*

3) People generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *4*

4) My energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *4*

5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *2*

6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. At times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *4*

7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *2*

8) If I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *1*

9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. Sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*

10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *3*



Sp - 38
Sx - 30
Soc - 21

SP/Sx/So


----------



## Exy

* *





*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *0*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *5*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *0*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *3*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *4*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *5*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s) of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *1*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *0*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *0*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *5*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway). *2*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is. *5*
3) I am very health conscious. *3*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me. *3*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly. *1*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money. *0*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *0*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *5*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes. *0*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends. *5* *!!!*

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality. *0*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all". *0*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly). *0*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person. *2*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be. *0*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility. *0*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful. *0*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead. *0*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life. *3*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not. *0*


So: 23
Sp: 24
Sx: 5


----------



## Super Luigi

Social - 7
1) 0
2) 0
3) 2
4) 0
5) 1
6) 0
7) 0
8) 0
9) 0
10) 4


Self-Preservation - 49
1) 5
2) 5
3) 4
4) 5
5) 5
6) 5
7) 5
8) 5
9) 5
10) 5


Sexual - 38
1) 5
2) 2
3) 5
4) 4
5) 4
6) 3
7) 4
8) 4
9) 4
10) 3

probably the most honestly I ever took this test


----------



## Dark Inferno

SO: 32
SP: 36
SX: 34

Surprisingly close ...


----------



## Nokoiyuh

> Social
> 1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. (4)
> 2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. (5)
> 3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. (3)
> 4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. (4)
> 5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. (5)
> 6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. (5)
> 7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. (4)
> 8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. (3)
> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. (0)
> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not (4).





> Self Preservation
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) (3)
> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is (0)
> 3) I am very health conscious (2)
> 4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me (2)
> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly (0)
> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money (0)
> 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better.(2)
> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. (2)
> 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes (3)
> 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends(0)





> Sexual
> 1) I have an addictive personality (4)
> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" (3)
> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) (3)
> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person (5)
> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be (3)
> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility (4)
> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful (3)
> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead (0)
> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life (2)
> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not (2)


Social: 37
Self-preservation: 14
Sexual: 29


----------



## Jaune

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *0*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *2.5*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *5*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *1*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *0*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *4*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *2*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *0.5*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not *4*

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *4*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *3*
3) I am very health conscious *1*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *2.5*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *4*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *0*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *4*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *4*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *5*

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality *4.5*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *4.5*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *2*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *1* 
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *1*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *1* 
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *0*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *1*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *3*

*Social: 21
Self-Preservation: 31.5
Sexual: 21*


----------



## danthemanklein

*Social*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *4*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *2*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *4*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *2*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *3*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *5*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *2*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *2*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *3*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *2*
Total: *27*

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *3*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *2*
3) I am very health conscious *4*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *3*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *3*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *3*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *4*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *2*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *2*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *3*
Total: *29*

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality *3*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *3*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) *3*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person *5*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *3*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility *3*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful *2*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead *3*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *4*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not *4*
Total: *33*


----------



## Moo Rice

*Social* *(**32**)*
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. *(**3**)*
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. *(**2**)*
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. *(**3**)*
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. *(**3**)*
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. *(**2**)*
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. *(5)*
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. *(**4**)*
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. *(**4**)*
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. *(**2**)*
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. *(**4**)*
*
Self Preservation* *(42)*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) *(**4**)*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is *(5)*
3) I am very health conscious *(**3**)*
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me *(5)*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly *(5)*
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money *(5)*
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. *(5)*
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. *(**2**)*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes *(**3**)*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *(5)*

*Sexual** (9**)*
1) I have an addictive personality *(**2**)*
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" *(**1**)*
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)* (0**)*
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person* (0**)*
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be *(**5**)*
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility* (0**)*
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful* (0**)*
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead* (0**)*
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life *(**1**)*
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not* (0**)


Self Preservation (42)* > *Social (32)* > *Sexual (9)
*
clearly sp/so based on this test


----------



## poco a poco

Social
1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. 3
2) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well. 1
3) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me. 0
4) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends. 3
5) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 3
6) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 3
7) If I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 0
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 1
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration. 0
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not. 5

Total So: *19*

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) 5
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is 4
3) I am very health conscious 4
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me 5
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly 2
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money 3
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 4
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. 3
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes 4
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends 5

Total Sp: *39*

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality 4
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" 2
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) 3
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person 5
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be 4
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility 2
7) I have strong impulses (particularly with regards to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful 3
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 2
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life 4
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not 0

Total Sx: *29*

39: Sp
29: Sx
19: So

so Sp/Sx
yup yup !


(it's both annoying & satisfying that my results decrease in intervals of 10)


----------

